# Mountains from your Country!



## gabo79

*Mountains of the World Mount ,Hill, Eminences.*

*Mountains from your Country put Mount ,Hill, Eminences 
Here are some of México's *​
*Sierra Madre Oriental in its passage through Nuevo Leon.*


El espíritu de la Sierra Madre por Hotu Matua, en Flickr

Entre cresta y cresta se extienden valles longitudinales (algunos de Nuevo León, otros de Coahuila que penetra con una lengua de tierra en la cintura de Nuevo León). En estos valles se cultiva papa, manzana y cereales.


Valle entre las crestas por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


En esta otra foto, uno de ellos, teniendo como fondo el imponente Cerro El Potosí, que con sus 3700 m de altura es la máxima cumbre de mi estado.



Valle intramontano con Potosí al fondo por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


----------



## gabo79

Sierra Madre del Sur, que aquí nace y se prolongará hasta Oaxaca.


Pasiajes jaslicienses (3) por Hotu Matua, en Flickr

La carretera de Guadalajara a Puerto Vallarta por territorio jalisciense, que se usa poco, serpentea peligrosamente por las montañas


Carretera sinuosa a Puerto Vallarta por Hotu Matua, en Flickr

Finalmente, después de barrancas de imponente verdor, aparece la Bahía de Banderas, donde se asienta Puerto Vallarta y también parte de la Riviera Nayarita. La porción sur y central de la bahía son de Jalisco. La porción norte, de Nayarit.


Bahia de Banderas según los dioses por Hotu Matua, en Flickr

Sierras del Sur de Puebla por Hotu Matua, en Flickr

Y sierras del occidente de Jalisco, entre Guadalajara y Puerto Vallarta, por ahí cerca de Mascota.


Sierras de Jalisco por Hotu Matua, en Flickr

En el altiplano central, además del Popo e Izta, he tenido la fortuna de ver La Malinche, en la frontera entre Tlaxacala y Puebla


Ésta es La Malinche por Hotu Matua, en Flickr

y el Citlatépetl que con sus 5,700 m es la cumbre más alta de nuestro país


Citlatépetl desde el aire por Hotu Matua, en Flickr

Aunque mi foto favorita de volcanes es la siguiente. Volando de Monterrey a Veracruz pude ver, sobresaliendo por enre un mar de nubes, todas las mayores cumbres, juntas, como si se hubieran puesto de acuerdo para posar para la foto del recuerdo.


El Eje Neovolcánico Transversal por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


Hotu Matua said:


> Usar el aeropuerto de la Ciudad de México te da oportunidad, algunas veces, de ver maravillosas vistas de los volcanes al despegar o, inclusive, al aterrizar. Sí, algunas veces la ruta de aproximación es desde el norte, directamente.
> 
> 
> Volcanes en la mañana por Hotu Matua, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Popo e Izta desde el norte por Hotu Matua, en Flickr
> 
> La mejor de las suertes, sin embargo, fue haber visto un amanecer con los volcanes Popo e Izta, pero no llegando al aeropuerto de la Ciudad de México, sino... ¡al de Toluca, viendo por encima de la Sierra de las Cruces!! Sin duda, es una de mis fotos favoritas.
> 
> 
> Amanecer con volcanes por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

for what other thread ?


----------



## gabo79

To give a more complete thread abracara not only mountains but also but also mountains, hills or ridges or other eminences. Also in urban tourist there something, well it's just my humble opinion.


----------



## italiano_pellicano

oh ok thanks and is open to all ??


----------



## mrtoong

nice photos too
like 

______________________________________
Đọc *truyen tinh yeu* lãng mạn và xem *hinh nen may tinh* cực đẹp


----------



## Linguine

thanks for the magnificent photos gabo. :cheers:


----------



## gabo79

...Cuando las nubes chocan con las montañas forman espectáculos bellísimos. Y si a eso le sumas un sol que se pone, o que va saliendo, te sientes en un sueño. Por más guapa que esté la sobrecargo, no tienes ojos sino para la belleza del planeta allá afuera.

Mi querido Monterrey es único a la hora de crear paisajes de islas que sobresalen entre un mar de nubes. Nomás chequen ... ¿Quién puede evitar derretirse de amor por esta tierra afortunada?


Así amanece por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


Amanecer sobre la Sierra del Fraile por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


Hipopótamo sumergido en jacuzzi por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


Islas del cielo por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


La Isla de la Silla (2) por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


----------



## gabo79

*Popocatépetl desde Cuernavaca.*


Popocatepetl Sunrise por rainy city, en Flickr​*El Cimatario Queretano, no es tan grande como los que han posteado, pero con estas lluvias ha tomado un verde espectacular! :colgate:*


panoCSJUL12 por Diego Materazzi, en Flickr
*cerro del Cubilete*









*Y una vista desde el cerro del Cubilete.*








*Pero mientras les dejo dos fotos más de los volcanes, fotos de nuestro amigazo LANCER:*


----------



## gabo79

...


Hotu Matua said:


> Cerro Colorado en Tijuana
> 
> 
> Cerro Colorado, Tijuana por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


----------



## gabo79

*Cerros típicos de Tepoztlan y Tlayacapan en el estado de Morelos.*


Nopaleras, San Jose de los Laureles por alfonso1994, en Flickr


Sin título por Monitor Encendido, en Flickr

url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/spartan_puma/4443620700/]







[/url]
Arriba de Tlayacapan por spartan_puma, en Flickr


----------



## gabo79

*TEPOZTLAN Y EL CERRO DEL TEPOZTECO.*


ain't this f pretty? por dientecortado ૐ, en Flickr


Tepoz por dientecortado ૐ, en Flickr


----------



## gabo79

*Nevado de Toluca.*


























[/QUOTE]


----------



## gabo79

*CerroDeLaSilla desde el Hotel HolidayInnCintermex*









*PaseoSantaLucia-Chipinque desde el Hotel HolidayInnCintermex*









*Chipinque desde el Hotel HolidayInnCintermex*









*CerroDeLomaLarga desde ParqueDeChipinque*









*Las Mansiones desde ParqueDeChipinque*









*MacroPlaza*









*MuseoDeHistoriaMexicana-MuseoNoreste-CerroDeLaSilla*









*MTY *









*CerroDeLaSilla, Chipinque, SierraMadreOriental y CerroDeLasMitras en MTY *









*CerroDeLaSilla en MTY*


----------



## italiano_pellicano

nice pics


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Mozzolombardo , Italy*


Mozzolombardo valley por Petr Urbancik, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Como , Italy*


Lago di Molveno and Lago di Garda por Petr Urbancik, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Lecco , Italy*


Lecco by night por Finsty, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Lecco , Italy*


Tramonto dal Coltignone por Finsty, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

*Castelluccio di Norcia , Italy*


Castelluccio di Norcia, tra favole e lenticchie. por Dancing Flowers by Gio', en Flickr


----------



## gabo79

...


Skopje/Скопје;100567344 said:


> Korab Falls in the upper course of the Dlaboka River on Mount Korab, Republic of Macedonia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the pic is taken from http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1578123


----------



## Igor L.

*Carpathians, Ukraine*

A Winter's Tale






















































http://vk.com/album-28047182_136887637#/albums-28047182


----------



## gabo79

*Mountains in the sea*


Bentown said:


> *Andaman sea*
> 
> by *Mike*
> 
> Phi Phi Lay island
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phi Phi Don island
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khai island
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James bond's island


----------



## hakz2007

Approaching Volcano Island by AkaashMaharaj, on Flickr


----------



## hakz2007

view of mt mayon from caramoan docks by Alkazel†zerDrown, on Flickr


View on Mt Mayon by Gunther Moons, on Flickr


----------



## hakz2007

Mt. Apo by kim', on Flickr


Mt. Apo, Mindinao by Paul Boscher, on Flickr


----------



## hakz2007

Mt. Pinatubo by festiveshooter., on Flickr


Mt. Pinatubo  by festiveshooter., on Flickr


Mt. Pinatubo - Aeta by IMAGINEMARC, on Flickr


----------



## hakz2007

Mt. Isarog at sunrise by Jose Antonio Federizon, on Flickr


Mt. Isarog's crater by yerick, on Flickr


----------



## hakz2007

Mt. Asog aka Mt. Iriga by yerick, on Flickr


----------



## gabrielbabb

The 3 largest nearby Mexico City


AJUSCO VOLCANO, Mexico City


ajusco en blanco por Señor Lebowski, en Flickr




POPOCATEPETL VOLCANO, Mexico City

Popocatepetl por erlucho, en Flickr




IZTACCIHUATL VOLCANO, Mexico City


Amanecer en Ciudad de México por DavidGlez, en Flickr




POPOCATEPETL and IZTACCIHUATL togehter


----------



## hakz2007

*Mayon Volcano*
by George Tapan


----------



## gabo79

marvelus.


----------



## gabo79

Mountains in the sea
...


Bentown said:


> *Phi Phi Lae island*
> 
> by dodir


----------



## gabo79

Mountains in the sea


Bentown said:


> *@Tarutao islands National Park*
> 
> photo by *Argenberg*


*Keep lookiing Q bar on the mountain....cool!!!!*


----------



## gabo79

*@ Pattaya*


----------



## gabo79

@PHI PHI LE island Panorama>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Photo by *vincent.bernard79 *


----------



## gabo79

*Maehongson Town*

by flickvan24 & by laperlenoire


----------



## gabo79

...


Bentown said:


> *Sakura in Thailand @ Doi Pui chiangmai....+cute dog! *
> by kykub


----------



## gabo79

Kradan island

by leket





































by Ines_G


----------



## gabo79

..


Bentown said:


> *Nangyuan Island*
> 
> by Nimue***


----------



## Guajiro1

*Argentina*

*Cerro Aconcagua:*

Aconcagua is the highest mountain in the Americas and the highest mountain out of the Himalayas at 6,960.8 m (22,837.3 ft). It is located in the Andes mountain range, in the province of Mendoza, Argentina, and lies 112 kilometres (70 mi) west by north of its capital, the city of Mendoza. The summit is also located about 5 kilometres from San Juan Province and 15 kilometres from the international border with Chile. Aconcagua is the highest peak in both the Western and Southern Hemispheres. It is one of the Seven Summits.




























*Fitz Roy Mount:*

Monte Fitz Roy (also known as Cerro Chaltén, Cerro Fitz Roy, or simply Mount Fitz Roy) is a mountain located near El Chaltén village, in the Southern Patagonian Ice Field in Patagonia, on the border between Argentina and Chile. First climbed in 1952 by French alpinists Lionel Terray and Guido Magnone, it remains among the most technically challenging mountains on Earth for mountaineers.














































*That thing that looks like smoke coming out of the mountain's summit in some pictures is actually eternal snow that is being carried out by the wind.*


----------



## Redalinho

*Marrakech (Morocco)









*


----------



## Redalinho

*Ourika Mountains - High Atlas (Morocco)*


----------



## gabo79

KOREA 
*Busan , Korea*

All pictures from *www.skyphoto.co.kr*


----------



## Limeñito

Amazing Morocco!

Busan: Impossible not to love it! That temple surrounded by trees and more trees, and those ultramodern skyscrapers: the best of the best.


----------



## gabo79

*Mordor o Morocco????' .*
* Marvelous morocco*


Redalinho said:


> *Ourika Mountains - High Atlas (Morocco)*


----------



## Redalinho

*Skoura - Central Atlas - Morocco*


----------



## Redalinho

*Dades Gorges - Central Atlas - Morocco*



















William Warren


----------



## gabo79

*Skoura - Central Atlas - Morocco. wow*


----------



## superodesit

Ukrainian Carpathians











http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/kalabanka-603699/


----------



## Guest

*New Zealand* ...









My pic


QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN 24 JUN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN 24 JUN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


Mitre Peak, Milford Sound by hotrivy1, on Flickr


Marlborough Sounds by Daniel Hall - AUS, on Flickr


Mount Taranaki by &#55296;&#56448; jgraham, on Flickr​


----------



## gabo79

CELESTIAL MTS NZ


----------



## Redalinho

^^Amazing colors


----------



## gabo79

¡Question Mt Tanaraki is the lone mount?


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

gabo79 said:


>


Well now, that looks unsafe. :nuts:


----------



## Redalinho

*Jaffar Circus, Morocco*


----------



## Guest

gabo79 said:


> ¡Question Mt Tanaraki is the lone mount?


Yeah, that is The Lone Mount from The Hobbit and this is Mordor from Lord of the Rings ...


Tongariro Crossing - Lakes II by stilelement, on Flickr​


----------



## Redalinho

*Toubkal, Morocco*





































flickr


----------



## Redalinho

*High Atlas Mountain, Morocco*


----------



## Guest

Fantastic collection of pics everybody - thanks.


----------



## Guest

*NEW ZEALAND* ....


















by Compot










by Heaven`s Gate (John)









by allentomdude









by AnthonyRae


IMG_6850 by ॐ stesh ॐ, on Flickr


New Zealand (638) by Gerard Koopman, on Flickr


Colors of Tekapo by Hec2r, on Flickr​


----------



## Redalinho

*High Atlas, Morocco*


----------



## gabo79

*Celestial mountains. China's mountains are unparalleled on planet earth.*
*Ali county 阿里*[/SIZE]

Image hosted on http://forum.xitek.com/thread-1044941-1-1-1.html










willliu said:


> Image hosted on http://forum.xitek.com/thread-1044941-1-1-1.html





willliu said:


> Image hosted on http://forum.xitek.com/thread-1044941-1-1-1.html





willliu said:


> Image hosted on http://forum.xitek.com/thread-1044941-1-1-1.html





willliu said:


> Image hosted on http://forum.xitek.com/thread-1044941-1-1-1.html


----------



## gabo79

*s. giorgio val chiavenna*

s. giorgio val chiavenna por faustomasolini65, no Flickr


----------



## gabo79

*Mount Kinabalu, Sabah*










Mount Kinabalu (Malay: Gunung Kinabalu) is a prominent mountain in Southeast Asia. It is located in Kinabalu National Park (a World Heritage Site) in the east Malaysian state of Sabah, which is on the island of Borneo in the tropics. It is the tallest mountain in Malaysia.

The Peak

















by dusunman










The trail












































by horrorfreeze


----------



## gabo79

Mountains of Japan

MOUNT FUJI









http://www.fotopedia.com/magazine/stories/P4ifWdzYwEM/Mountains_of_Japan[/QUOTE]


Derbendy said:


> MOUNT KUSATSU-SHIRANE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.fotopedia.com/magazine/stories/P4ifWdzYwEM/Mountains_of_Japan





Derbendy said:


> MOUNT ASO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.fotopedia.com/magazine/stories/P4ifWdzYwEM/Mountains_of_Japan





Derbendy said:


> MOUNT ASAMA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.fotopedia.com/magazine/stories/P4ifWdzYwEM/Mountains_of_Japan





Derbendy said:


> MOUNT TANIGAWA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.fotopedia.com/magazine/stories/P4ifWdzYwEM/Mountains_of_Japan


----------



## gabo79

MEXICO VOLCANOES MALINCHE, PICO DE ORIZABA, POPO E IZTA.


Otra ciudad Urbe-Montaña mexicana es Puebla, pero en realidad se trata de volcanes, la que la hace única. Población: *2.786.049 Hab*.


Amanecer En Puebla por LANCER., en Flickr


Edificios Al Aterdecer por LANCER., en Flickr


Volcan Popocatépetl, Torre Adamant Y Torres JV, Puebla por LANCER., en Flickr
son 4 diferentes[/SIZE]


La Malinche, Puebla por LANCER., en Flickr


Los Volcanes por JoseR RP, en Flickr


El Pico de Orizaba desde Puebla por Gervaxio, en Flickr


----------



## embassyofaudrey

*Indonesia: Mount Bromo* :banana::banana::banana:



F-ian said:


> sorry hehe merge that one to this
> 
> We'll Start by
> 
> the World's Most Spectacular Volcano
> 
> Mount Bromo & Semeru
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> World's Largest Archipelago = World's Most Active Volcano site = World's Most Spectacular Volcanoes​​


----------



## embassyofaudrey

*Indonesia*: *The talest volcanic Mountain in Indonesia*



bangardin said:


> Foto Gunung kerinci, gunung berapi tertinggi di indonesia. Lokasi di Kab Kerinci, Jambi :banana::banana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sumber


----------



## embassyofaudrey

dp


----------



## embassyofaudrey

SYDNEY said:


> *NEW ZEALAND* ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Compot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Heaven`s Gate (John)
> 
> 
> by allentomdude
> 
> 
> by AnthonyRae
> 
> 
> IMG_6850 by ॐ stesh ॐ, on Flickr
> 
> 
> New Zealand (638) by Gerard Koopman, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Colors of Tekapo by Hec2r, on Flickr​


i always love NZ, thx for this awesome picture. :cheers:


----------



## embassyofaudrey

*Mount Karangetan: North Sulawesi



*


asalrantau said:


> Permisi mau nyumbang foto koleksi jepretan sendiri, maaf cuma pake kamera hp dan maaf klo kurang berkenan
> Gunung Ruang, Kepulauan Sitaro-Sulawesi Utara, kecil-kecil ini gunung berapi lho terakhir meletus 2002
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunung Karangetang, masih Kepulauan Sitaro-Sulawesi Utara, the smoking volcano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunung Awu, Kepulauan Sangihe-Sulawesi Utara, tampak dari jauh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah ini Gunung Ciremai, terlihat jauh dari kampung halaman saya.


----------



## gabo79

Marvelus volcanos.


----------



## gabo79

*Ålesund & The Romsdalen Alpes.*

Anyway, here we go, first of is Sunndalen, 3 hours southwest of Trondheim.



























Sunndalsøra, a city with 5000ppl. What you see here is Hydro's gigantic aluminium factory.






















































Litldalen, with some really steep slopes. Tallest of the peaks is 1500m, and it 
goes basicly strait down to about 50m, a perfect spot to spend the first night!









Waking up to grey weather, but its gonna shine up again!






















































Molde, a city with 25 000 people. Nice town, but will spend the day in a more beautiful town, so i just drive through on my way to Ålesund.






















































And then, Ålesund. Burned down completly in 1911, and was rebuilt in a perfect Art Nouveau style, pretty unique i'd say, considering 
this is a rather small city with 42 000 people far west in Norway.



























Buildings along the channel. 


















Ålesund school and more buildings.



























Going down to street level.


























































































Ålesund Church.



























But my trip continues, now towards Romsdalen, with the Romsdalen Alpes around it, Trollstigen, Trollveggen and the Troll Mountains! 
But first, Eikesdalen and Aursjøveien.








































































Bridge across the river at Trollstigen (Troll-road ladder)









Mardalsfossen, a 705m tall waterfall, divided into two taller falls.









Then to Åndalsnes, Rauma and Romsdalen.




































The top of Trollveggen, with the Troll mountains.






















































Åndalsnes, a town with 4500 ppl in the distance.































































Hope it was worth your time!


----------



## gabo79

* MAGICAL mts in Crimean peninsula ( UKRAINE )*

*Yalta*
.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/








by Rednippled http://www.flickr.com/photos/rednippled/











































http://crimeahouses.com.ua








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/zmac-2010/

















http://vk.com







































































http://www.panoramio.com/map/?user=5188780


Romashka01 said:


> http://istok.zp.ua
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.panoramio.com/user/2611103





Harisson said:


> *Gurzuf at night*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/nochnoj_gurzuf_536812/




*Yalta night in the fog*

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/nochnaja_lta_v_tumane_543614/













superodesit said:


> [I*]Photo taken from Mount Ai-Petri. Downstairs highlights Yalta, above you can see the Milky Way*[/I]
> 
> 
> http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/556530/


----------



## warfa

wow, beautiful.


----------



## gabo79

*Ciudad de México con sus volcanes y cerros que la rodean.*


Sin título por lmocte, en Flickr


Sin título por lmocte, en Flickr


El sur de la ciudad / South of the city por lmocte, en Flickr


Sin título por lmocte, en Flickr


Sin título por lmocte, en Flickr


----------



## gabo79

Monterrey...


Día 23/365 por dagaspictures, en Flickr


Día 352/366 por dagaspictures, en Flickr


A Lively City por rayados19, en Flickr


Cerro De La Silla @ 55MP por Andre Quiros, en Flickr


Puente Atirantado / Torres Moradas por rayados19, en Flickr


----------



## gabo79

*mas...
Monterrey, MX*











La Sultana Del Norte 2013 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr


Urbe Regia 2013 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr​


----------



## gabo79

aqui mas fotos de *MONTERREY, MX*

de Hotu Matua


----------



## gabo79

*Atlas Mounts*

The Atlas Mountains (Berber: idurar n Watlas, Arabic: جبال الأطلس‎) is a mountain range across a north-western stretch of Africa extending about 2,500 km (1,600 mi) through Morocco, Algeria, and Tunisia. The highest peak is Toubkal, with an elevation of 4,167 metres (13,671 ft) in southwestern Morocco. The Atlas ranges separate the Mediterranean and Atlantic coastlines from the Sahara Desert. The population of the Atlas Mountains are mainly Berbers. The terms for 'mountain' in some Berber languages are adrar and adras, believed to be cognate with the toponym.

The mountains have been home to a number of plant and animal species unique in Africa, often more like those of Europe; many of them are endangered and some have already gone extinct. Examples include the Barbary Macaque, the Atlas Bear (Africa's only species of bear; now extinct), the Barbary Leopard, the Barbary stag, Barbary Sheep, the Barbary Lion (extinct in the wild), the Atlas Mountain Badger, the North African Elephant (extinct), the African Aurochs (extinct), Cuvier's Gazelle, the Northern Bald Ibis, Dippers, the Atlas mountain viper, the Atlas Cedar, the European Black Pine, and the Algerian Oak.

Wikipedia

Atlas par achim_dosdall, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par Sammi8701, sur Flickr


High Atlas par Zanthia, sur Flickr


----------



## gabo79

mts atlas M'semrir, Province of Tinghir, Souss-Massa-Drâa Region


























by Steve Hoge


----------



## gabo79

atlas 


Kasbah Ruins, Dades Gorge, Atlas Mountains, Morocco par godriscoll, sur Flickr

Morocco Berber Football par Robs Photo's, sur Flickr

Dades Sunset par Origami Abacus, sur Flickr


----------



## gabo79

Fuji, Japan’s tallest volcano (3,776 m) and a national symbol, is located about 110 km (70 miles) west-southwest of Tokyo in central Honshu, Japan. It is a highly recognizable target from space and last week International Space Station crew members peered down onto Fuji’s snow-capped cone. The summit crater is about 250 m deep, with a diameter of about 500 meters. Fuji last erupted in 1707 from Hoei crater, a vent on the mountain’s southeastern flank.

When this image was taken, the winter snow cover highlighted trails, roads, and other clearings above a certain elevation. Developments on Fuji’s lower flanks, which include military installations and tourist resorts, remained snow-free. 









http://www.fotopedia.com/magazine/stories/P4ifWdzYwEM/Mountains_of_Japan


----------



## gabo79

This one's taken from the International Space Station. I have no words.


----------



## gabo79

Mts in Cuba *Viñales | Prov. de Pinar del Río*


















pbr42


----------



## gabo79

*Klyuchevskaya Sopka (Russian: Ключевская сопка; also known as Kliuchevskoi, Russian: Ключевской) is a stratovolcano which is the highest mountain on the Kamchatka Peninsula of Russia and the highest active volcano of Eurasia. Its steep, symmetrical cone towers about 100 kilometres (60 mi) from the Bering Sea. The volcano is part of the natural UNESCO World Heritage Site Volcanoes of Kamchatka.
*










http://lumixclub.ru/forums/uploads/gallery/1322563244/gallery_14288_36_4961.jpg











http://photo.thebestofrussia.ru/119110/1120.jpg










http://photo.thebestofrussia.ru/119141/1120.jpg


----------



## Guest

A great video showcasing the mountains of NZ .... enjoy opcorn:

*New Zealand “too perfect,” says Martin Freeman*






New Zealand “too perfect,” says Martin Freeman, star of The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey. The latest promotion for New Zealand features ringing endorsements from members of the international cast of The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey, as they discuss their own experiences of 100% Middle earth, 100% Pure New Zealand. A production of New Line Cinema and Metro-Goldwyn-Mayer Pictures, the first film in The Hobbit Trilogy was released on DVD and Blu-Ray today to the North American market. It includes a six-minute feature, New Zealand Home of Middle-earth, made up of cast interviews, movie locations, behind-the-scenes discussions and sweeping shots of the New Zealand landscape. The feature is now available for the world to view on Tourism New Zealand’s Facebook page ‘100% Pure New Zealand’, consumer website newzealand.com [http://www.newzealand.com/int/] and You Tube channel. Tourism New Zealand’s Chief Executive Kevin Bowler says the feature will provide New Zealand with immeasurable exposure. “The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey is enormously popular, having passed US$1 billion in worldwide box office takings, and the endorsement New Zealand receives from the international cast in this new feature on the DVD release is amazing. “There is also a piece of extra content on the DVD/Blu-Ray where the movie makers show the real landscapes of New Zealand before any visual effects are added – clearly showing that while the movie is a fantasy, the locations are very real.” ... *MORE*


----------



## gabo79

Oh NZ land the most perfect mts.


----------



## gabo79

*Lake Como (Italy)*

Lake Como (Lago di Como in Italian, also known as Lario) is a lake of glacial origin in Lombardy, Italy. It has an area of 146 km², making it the third largest lake in Italy, after Lake Garda and Lake Maggiore. At over 400 m (1320 ft) deep it is one of the deepest lakes in Europe and the bottom of the lake is more than 200 metres (656 ft) below sea-level.


----------



## gabo79

...*Lake Como (Italy)*

Lake Como (Lago di Como in Italian, also known as Lario) is a lake of glacial origin in Lombardy, Italy. It has an area of 146 km², making it the third largest lake in Italy, after Lake Garda and Lake Maggiore. At over 400 m (1320 ft) deep it is one of the deepest lakes in Europe and the bottom of the lake is more than 200 metres (656 ft) below sea-level.


----------



## gabo79

*Positano , Italy*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/460855_3253287366251_1482510681_o.jpg


italiano_pellicano said:


> *Trentino , Italy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7027/6494410289_b7a16eaf98_b_d.jpg


*Bieno , Italy*


Verbania por Philippe Haumesser Photographies, en Flickr


----------



## gabo79

*Parque Nacional MTS de São Joaquim BRAZIL.*


windy window by Mathieu Struck, on Flickr


vale do rio pelotas by Mathieu Struck, on Flickr


rio pelotas by Mathieu Struck, on Flickr


the fountain of salmacis by Mathieu Struck, on Flickr


rio pelotas by Mathieu Struck, on Flickr


zephyria tholus by Mathieu Struck, on Flickr


Untitled by Mathieu Struck, on Flickr


happy couple by Mathieu Struck, on Flickr


approaching the second camping site by Mathieu Struck, on Flickr


sucessão de serras by Mathieu Struck, on Flickr


avistamento do canyon laranjeiras by Mathieu Struck, on Flickr


canyon laranjeiras by Mathieu Struck, on Flickr


rio pelotas by Mathieu Struck, on Flickr


valles marineris by Mathieu Struck, on Flickr


baby back ribs by Mathieu Struck, on Flickr


visão geral do complexo do morro da igreja by Mathieu Struck, on Flickr


the ramp of the gods by Mathieu Struck, on Flickr[/center


----------



## gabo79

*Draa, Morocco*










*Dakhla, Morocco o mt S. Michel*


----------



## gabo79

*MTS in OceaniA*

*PALAU*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/703/



Evening in Palau by Geometricus, on Flickr

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/andryn2006/

*Tefarerii, Leeward Islands, PF*


Maupiti Coastline #5 by wasserberg, on Flickr


Maupiti Coastline #4 by wasserberg, on Flickr

*BORA BORA *


1109-50 Moorea Oponohu Bay by Travelmonkeys, on Flickr


1109-40 Moorea Cook's Bay by Travelmonkeys, on Flickr


1109-39 Moorea Toatea Overlook by Travelmonkeys, on Flickr


1109-60 Moorea Mt. Rotui by Travelmonkeys, on Flickr


1108-66 Bora Bora Mt. Otemanu by Travelmonkeys, on Flickr

* Papeete, PF*


1110-43 Papeete Pouvanaa Ave. by Travelmonkeys, on Flickr

1110-62 Papeete by Travelmonkeys, on Flickr


Papeete Ferry Port by NUkiwi, on Flickr

Le diadème by Éole, on Flickr

*Tahiti, PF*



Tahitian Long Distance Outrigger at Matavai Bay, Tahiti by U Jay, on Flickr

*Isla de Pascua / Easter Island*




























http://www.flickr.com/photos/metropolis_pcm/8436120039









http://www.flickr.com/photos/metropolis_pcm/8419073070/in/set-72157632474978716









http://www.flickr.com/photos/metropolis_pcm/8415992092/in/set-72157632474978716

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/metropolis_pcm/8385767594/in/set-72157632474978716









http://www.flickr.com/photos/metropolis_pcm/8417978315/in/set-72157632474978716










http://www.flickr.com/photos/metropolis_pcm/8445261249/in/set-72157632474978716









http://www.panoramio.com/user/1102387

*Hanga Roa* is the main town, harbour and capital of the Easter Island. 

The population of 3,304 comprises 87 percent of the total population of the island. 




















http://www.flickr.com/photos/metropolis_pcm/8439048269/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/metropolis_pcm/8390442821/in/set-72157632474978716​


----------



## gabo79

The archipelago of Madeira is located 520 km (323.11 mi) from the African coast and 1,000 km (621.37 mi) from the European continent. Area - 801 km 2 (309 sq mi). Madeira's capital Funchal is only big city. Of the 267,000 people living on the island, 115,000 can be found here.

The archipelago is considered to be the first territorial discovery of the exploratory period of the Portuguese Age of Discovery. The first settlers began colonizing the islands around 1420 or 1425; the three Captains-major had led the first settlement, along with their respective families, a small group of minor nobility , people of modest conditions and some prisoners, who could be trusted to work the lands. 
On 1 July 1976 Portugal granted political autonomy to Madeira. The region now has its own government and legislative assembly.

The island was settled by Portuguese people, especially farmers from the Minho region, meaning that Madeirans are ethnic Portuguese, though they have developed their own distinct regional identity and cultural traits.
There were in 2009, 7,105 legal immigrants living in Madeira Islands. They come mostly from Brazil (1,300), the UK (912), Venezuela (732) and Ukraine (682).

The setting-up of the Free trade zone has led to the installation, under more favourable conditions, of infrastructure, production shops and essential services for small and medium-sized industrial enterprises.

The islands are strongly influenced by the Gulf Stream and Canary Current , giving mild year-round temperatures; according to IM the average annual temperature at Funchal weather station is 19.6 °C (67.3 °F)

Madeira Island is known as the Pearl of the Atlantic, the floating Garden.

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/zyberchema








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mezzzanine








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mariobaessler








http://www.flickr.com/photos/zinnie








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gilsantos








http://www.flickr.com/photos/reiurusei
















http://www.flickr.com/photos/kamen








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ben_salter
















http://www.flickr.com/photos/suzyesue


----------



## gabo79

Some nice pictures of High coast/Höga Kusten:


20090715_sundsvall_umea_099 by Tartanna, on Flickr


20090715_sundsvall_umea_102 by Tartanna, on Flickr


1208_Rotsidan_021 by WirtÃ©n, on Flickr


1208_Hogbonden_007 by WirtÃ©n, on Flickr


1208_Hogbonden_001 by WirtÃ©n, on Flickr


1210_HDROmneberget#7 by Wirtén, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79

Hachijo
Located south of Tokyo.
What many people don't know is that Hachijo people speak the Hachijo language, which is separate from Japanese (but within the same family).


























Nago view spot (Hachijo-jima) / 名古展望台（八丈島） by Kaoru Honda, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79

*sudafrica .....SA parks A-Z.......Cathedral Peak........*


----------



## gabo79

*MONTES Drakensberg SUDAFRICA*
*.... Drakensberg generic........*


----------



## Diggerdog

Epic Drakensberg! Thanks for the pics Gabo! You can see why the San held this place sacred - it is so majestic and humbling when you there...

I love these that you posted...


----------



## hkskyline

Innsbruck - Austrian Alps


----------



## gabo79

*Photos of beautiful Lugano italy.*


#014 Lungolago di Lugano di Enrico Boggia, su Flickr


#017 Lungolago Lugano (inverno) di Enrico Boggia, su Flickr


#008 Tra cielo e terra di Enrico Boggia, su Flickr


#006 Lugano (Inverno) di Enrico Boggia, su Flickr


#003 Sotto un cielo stellato - Lugano di Enrico Boggia, su Flickr


#007 Everyone is still sleeping - Lugano di Enrico Boggia, su Flickr


#015 Lugano-Cassarate di Enrico Boggia, su Flickr


#002 Lugano - Città di Enrico Boggia, su Flickr


Light Pollution di Enrico Boggia, su Flickr


Primo temporale dell'anno a Lugano di Sax Photography, su Flickr


----------



## gabo79

*Milford Sound, New Zealand:*


Milford Sound by twozero3, on Flickr



Milford Sound by MadGrin, on Flickr


Milford Sound by MadGrin, on Flickr​


----------



## gabo79

*madeira island*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jeanfrancoisgarbez








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ben_salter








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tobiinmadeira








http://www.flickr.com/photos/thesixthland








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mrenjoy








http://www.flickr.com/photos/liberato










http://www.flickr.com/photos/sheevey









http://www.flickr.com/photos/birdman400


























http://www.flickr.com/photos/red-n-white









http://www.flickr.com/photos/philipdiprose


----------



## gabo79

*Yemen:*


Yemen by michel.tahar, on Flickr


Grand-Canyon-Village atop the rock by fischerfotografie.nl, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79

*San Carlos, Sonora*









_By marte_








_By marte_








_By marte_








_By marte_








_By marte_


----------



## urix99

mountain ,city,sea are too amazing foto


----------



## gabo79

*thanks now continue with the fabulous Mount Kenya Africa this bit represented by large mountains but has great mountains and ridges and peaks.*

* Mount Kenya, one of Africa's highest mountains*


----------



## gabo79

*Mount Kenya, one of Africa's highest mountains*


----------



## gabo79

*Mount Kenya, one of Africa's highest mountains*























































www.flickr.com/photos/johnspooner

































































Mount Kenya - Chogoria Route - On Top by www.travelsnapshots.com, on Flickr


Mount Kenya - Sirimon Route Outlook by www.travelsnapshots.com, on Flickr


Mount Kenya - Sirimon Route Outlook by www.travelsnapshots.com, on Flickr


Mount Kenya - Batian by www.travelsnapshots.com, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79

Queenstown, NZ


The Queenstown Lookout - (HDR New Zealand) by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79

Mt Manaia


Mt Manaia in cloud by qofd, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79

* New Zealand * Mts landscapes 
*Milfordsound*









http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=58518
*FOX Glacier*









http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=58518
*Taranaki Mountain*









http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=58518
*Cook Mountain & Lake Matheson*









http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=58518
*Milfordsound*









http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=58518
*Questtown*









http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=58518
*Gateway to Milford*









http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=58518
*The Unforgotten Town*









http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=58518


----------



## gabo79

* New Zealand *

*Queentown*









http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=58518
*Foxes*









http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=58518









http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=58490









http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=58490


----------



## gabo79

*Atlas Region*



















*Beach of Sidi Ifni costal mts*



















*Cherbi Errachidia sahara atlas mts*


----------



## erbse

Germany has both, many beautiful secondary and also high-altitude mountain ranges.

Someone should showcase these.


----------



## Yellow Fever

What are you waiting for then?


----------



## gabo79

Utah mts rocosas.


----------



## gabo79

*Salt Lake City*


----------



## gabo79

Alps

Alps by JH_1982, on Flickr

Gobi Desert, Mongolia 

Gobi Desert, Mongolia by JH_1982, on Flickr

Hindu Kush, Afghanistan 

Hindu Kush, Afghanistan by JH_1982, on Flickr

Alps

Alps by JH_1982, on Flickr

Alps

Alps by JH_1982, on Flickr

Luang Prabang, Laos 

Luang Prabang, Laos by JH_1982, on Flickr

Thai Coastline 

Thai Coastline by JH_1982, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79

*Genting Highlands is a popular highlands resort in Malaysia and nestled on the mountain peak of 1,860 metres about 51km northeast of capital city Kuala Lumpur. Genting Highlands is also regarded as the city of entertainment with its huge casino, shows and amusement parks.*

on clear day, Genting Highlands is visible from KL on the top of mountain backdrop


----------



## gabo79

*Messina province Italy *

*Aeolian Islands*









https://www.facebook.com/eolieturismo

*Messina*








*By Vincenzo Nicita*

*Taormina*










*Longi*









*by Gino Fabio*

*Salina, Aeolian islands* (my pictures)


----------



## gabo79

*Milazzo* 









*By Massimo Tricamo*

*Giardini Naxos bay*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/luigistrano/5970783202/in/set-72157625560542640/
*Vulcano, Aeolian Islands*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sergio62/6813413236/in/set-72157627903970782


----------



## Skyline_

Mount Olympus (Zeus' Throne Summit)


----------



## gabo79

*Yulong Snowy Mountain








*


----------



## gabo79

*Luoping fields








*

Danxia mountains








[/B]

*Patagonia, Chile / Argentina Border*


----------



## gabo79

*St. Mary Lake, Montana
*


----------



## gabo79

* Rockies mts. 
Arches National Park, Utah*





































Dead Horse Point State Park, Utah









Canyonlands National Park, Utah


----------



## gabo79

*Palau - Capo d'Orso*










High above Palau Harbour in Sardinia is Capo d'Orso - Mother Nature's 100% original abstract art on... Cape Bear.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/youngrobv/1285762662/

*Pan di Zucchero - Masua*


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/455339467/

*Ogliastra - Cala Goloritzè*


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3855115483/

*Gennargentu Mountain*


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/cristianocani/4287298379/in/set-72157623406649268/

*La Maddalena*


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/vorticeassurdo/2654194898/


----------



## gabo79

*Sette Fratelli mountain*


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotomarulisa/4295775174/

*San Baltolu di Luras*, S'ouzzastru, the _Olivastro_ , named national monument, is a 3000 years old olive tree.


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/clarian/2361208454/sizes/l/

*Cagliari*

















[/QUOTE]
http://www.flickr.com/photos/vorticeassurdo/4125434461/

Cagliari (Sardinian pronunciation: Casteddu) is the capital of the island of Sardinia. Cagliari's Sardinian name Casteddu literally means castle. It has about 160,000 inhabitants, or about 400,000 including the outlying townships (metropolitan area): Elmas, Assemini, Capoterra, Selargius, Sestu, Monserrato, Quartucciu, Quartu Sant'Elena.

An ancient city with a long history, Cagliari has seen the occupation of several civilisations. Seat of the important University of Cagliari and the Primate Roman Catholic archdiocese of Sardinia, the city is an important regional cultural, educational, political and artistic centre, known for its diverse Art Nouveau architecture, vibrant nightlife and several monuments. It is also Sardinia's economic and industrial hub, having one of biggest ports in the Mediterranean sea, an international airport.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cagliari
http://visit-cagliari.it/en.html#
http://www.provinciadelsole.it/eng/index.html


----------



## gabo79

*MOUNT Saint Michel*









http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=66001









http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=66001

*Portu Pedrosu*, a small fjord in the Province of Ogliastra.


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/gix1969/2738101098/


----------



## gabo79

Kalabaka


Meteora - Morning Highlights - (HDR Greece) by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79

*The Remarkables there! Great spectacular rugged little mountain range near Queenstown. A climber's paradise!*


Queenstown by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Queenstown by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Queenstown by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Queenstown by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Queenstown by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Queenstown by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Queenstown by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Queenstown by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Queenstown by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Queenstown by craigsydnz, on Flickr​


----------



## gabo79

*The Southern Alps ...*

*Kaikoura*, Canterbury (pebble beach hugged by The Southern Alps ... the beach is known for it's therapeutic / trance-like qualities generated by the sound of the sea brushing over the pebbles)


Southern alps from Kaikoura beach by KENPARKER1947, on Flickr


Kaikoura Beach by greshbin, on Flickr






*Milford Sound Beach*, Fiordland (gateway to the fiords)


Milford Sound beach by bksmithdvm, on Flickr


New Zealand: Milford Sound by cedartree_13, on Flick​


----------



## gabo79

_*Altiplano Chileno*_

Región de Antofagasta









Créditos

*Cunco*
Región de la Araucanía​

 Sobre la niebla. por hhugo2, en Flickr

_*Volcán Lautaro y Glaciar Pío XI*_

Región de Magallanes y de la Antártica Chilena









National Geographic​


----------



## Skyline_

Dragon Lake, Smolikas, Greece.


----------



## gabo79

*Cape Caccia - Alghero*


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/aleszurb/3936559069/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aleszurb/3870358793/


*Cape Caccia - Neptune's Grotto*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aleszurb/3870359939/in/set-72157622355216442/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jayt47/81483293/


----------



## gabo79

*Pico de Loro: filipinas *

New Mountain, New Friends








[/URL]

Read it here: http://ninyaregalado.blogspot.com/2013/03/pico-de-loro-new-mountain-new-friends.html


----------



## gabo79

Lets do the top 1 for the Netherlands:

1. Vaalserberg: 1,053ft


----------



## gabo79

*TOP 10 TALLEST Mountains from your Country!*

China

1.Everest (Qomolangma Feng) China & Nepal 29,029ft

2.K2 (Qogir Feng, Godwin Austen) China & Pakistan 28,251ft

3.Makalu China & Nepal 27,766ft

4.Cho Oyu China & Nepal 26,906ft

5.Xixabangma (Gosainthan) 26,286ft

6.Kamet China & India 25,446ft

7.Namcha Barwa 25,446ft

8.Gurla Mandhata 25,354ft

9.Muztag 25,338ft

10.Kongur 25,325ft
__________________


----------



## gabo79

Lets do the top 1 for the Netherlands:

1. Vaalserberg: 1,053ft


----------



## Skyline_

gabo79 said:


> Lets do the top 1 for the Netherlands:
> 
> 1. Vaalserberg: 1,053ft


That is a hill, not a mountain! :lol:


----------



## gabo79

Is a hill


----------



## gabo79

_The wonderful​_​Cordillera de Huayhuash
Ancash · Perú​
_Pocos lugares en el mundo poseen paisajes tan hermosos como los de la Cordillera Huayhuash, que es uno de los cinco circuitos más espectaculares del mundo. Las nieves perpetuas de sus montañas contrastan con el cielo azul de su cielo y con el verdor de su campiña.
Huayhuash es la segunda cadena montañosa mas alta del mundo en la region tropical, despues de la Cordillera Blanca, inmediatamente al norte.
La Cordillera Huayhuash esta ubicada en la sierra central de nuestro pais, en la region donde convergen los departamentos de Ancash, Huanuco y Lima, unos 50 km. al sur de la Cordillera Blanca.
Esta cordillera esta considerada por la comunidad turistica internacional entre los cinco mejores circuitos de "trekking" en el mundo. Es ademas un excelente ejemplo de como las comunidades campesinas juegan un papel importante en la conservacion del los recursos naturales de los Andes, mediante un aprovechamiento sostenible y no destructivo.._


----------



## gabo79

,,,,,_The wonderful​_​Cordillera de Huayhuash
Ancash · Perú​
_Pocos lugares en el mundo poseen paisajes tan hermosos como los de la Cordillera Huayhuash, que es uno de los cinco circuitos más espectaculares del mundo. Las nieves perpetuas de sus montañas contrastan con el cielo azul de su cielo y con el verdor de su campiña.
Huayhuash es la segunda cadena montañosa mas alta del mundo en la region tropical, despues de la Cordillera Blanca, inmediatamente al norte.
La Cordillera Huayhuash esta ubicada en la sierra central de nuestro pais, en la region donde convergen los departamentos de Ancash, Huanuco y Lima, unos 50 km. al sur de la Cordillera Blanca.
Esta cordillera esta considerada por la comunidad turistica internacional entre los cinco mejores circuitos de "trekking" en el mundo. Es ademas un excelente ejemplo de como las comunidades campesinas juegan un papel importante en la conservacion del los recursos naturales de los Andes, mediante un aprovechamiento sostenible y no destructivo.._


----------



## gabo79

*Canada's tallest mountains*

Mount Logan YK (5959 m)









www.skolaiimages.com

Mount Fairweather, BC (4663 m)










Mount Columbia, AB (3747 m)









webshots.com

Unnamed peak (unofficial: Mount Nirvana), NWT (2773 m)









www.summitsofcanada.ca

Barbeau Peak, NU (2616 m)









Wikipedia

Mont d'Iberville, QC / Mount Caubvick, NL (1652 m)









www.services-harmonia.com

Cypress Hills, SK (1392 m)









uregina.ca


Baldy Mountain, MB (All I could find is this pic, and I spent a lot of time searching... You can see it in the corner) (832 m)









www.yvonnes-blog.co.uk


Mount Carleton, NB (817 m)









Wikipedia

Ishpatina Ridge, ON (693 m)









www.ontariohighpoints.com

White Hill, NS (532 m)









www.shunpiking.com


Glen Valley, PEI (142 m)








'George' flick


----------



## gabo79

The majestic *Castle Mountain* 




















Highest vertical drop on earth.

It's called Mount Thor... An amazing piece of rock.









wokaili flickr


----------



## gabo79

I like this picture of Mt Logan from Wikipedia, doesn't look like a very hospitable place. 









Mt. Cascade that looms over the town of Banff.


Crowsnest Mountain jetting out of the smaller foothills in Southern Alberta.


Mt. Crandell in Waterton National Park.


Let's not forget the Valley of the Ten Peaks at Moraine Lake.


----------



## gabo79

I thought that was strange to include mountains in Ontario too. A handful of mountains in Quebec are okay when it comes to vertical drop.

Le Massif has the highest vertical drop east of the Rockies (770 m) as well as a fantastic location.









lemassif.com

Tremblant









alluradirect.com


Mont Ste.Anne










pictures.dealer.com


The places I go to most of the time (it's a 20 to 45 min drive from my home)

Owl's Head









proprofs.com


Orford









panoramio.com


----------



## Skyline_

The largest and highest mountain ranges in the world are in Tibet and Andes. I want to visit both!


----------



## gabo79

Tibet and Andes I want to visit in SSC.


----------



## Skyline_

Highest altitude off-road pass, ever!


http://www.jeep.com/jeep_life/news/autoshow_news_07/jeep_volcano.html


----------



## gabo79

Mandara mts nigeria 









*PHOTO BY Alvise Forcellini*


----------



## gabo79

..


Ahura_Mazda said:


> THE INCREDIBLE MOUNTS AND COLORS OF IRAN - by Arash Karimi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arash Karimi is a 34-year-old photographer living in Iran. Along with his passion for landscape photography, Karimi enjoys sports, music and literature. He finds ways to capture the incredible colors of the world through his lens and perfectly frames his subject/object to turn it into something majestic.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/proudIranian


----------



## gabo79

SoroushPersepolisi said:


> amazing shots from sistan and baluchestan


...


----------



## gabo79

El Kantantica Central es una montaãna muy poco conocida, tiene 5611 metros, está localizada en la cordillera de apolobamba, los que ya subieron esta montaña relactan que está rodeada por varias montañas blancas, altas y sin nombre.


----------



## gabo79

The Ruwenzori mountains

These mountains are the third highest of Africa, after the Mount Kilimandjaro at 5895m and the Mount Kenya at 5199m, and then the Ruwenzori Mountains at 5109m. These three mountains are the only three in Africa to be highest than 5000m and the only three to be covered with glaciers and permanent snow.

The Ruwenzori mountains are actually an Alpine range, the Mounts Kilimandjaro and Kenya are isolated dead volcanoes.
The highest range of the Ruwenzori is the Mount Stanley and his highest peak, the peak Margherita, is the one at 5109m.

The border between DRC and Uganda is exatly on this peak, so the peak Margherita is the highest point of DRC and Uganda.

These mountains were once thought to be what the Greeks called the Mountains of the Moon and are actually well one of the Nile's sources.

But sadly, the glaciers are rapidly shrinking and they could have disappeared by 2020 ...


Here a map of the mountains (from http://www.summitpost.org/mt-stanley/212349) :











The following photos are partly from this site :, I'm sorry to being not more precise, I collected these pictures a long time ago and I'm not able to refind them anymore.

A view of the city Beni with the snowy mountains in the back










Somewhere in the Kivu











Additional impressive view here : http://www.flickr.com/photos/gorillacd/3716350686/

The following pictures were taken by an ascent expedition in 2010, but I can't refind the website.

Ugandan side, the margherita peak is the last at the right



















A plateau near the summit on the Ugandan side










The summit (Margherita peak at the right)










A panoramic view from the summit










On the summit, if Congoleses don't seem to know that this point is their summit, the Ugandese know it well, and they omit to say it was also the Congolese highest point.










The Ugandan side in 1906 ...










And the Congolese one in 1925 ...











Impressive ... but may be no more for a long time :S


----------



## earthJoker

gabo79 said:


> *Photos of beautiful Lugano italy.*


Lugano is in Switzerland.


----------



## gabo79

*Naples is in the the Southwest of Italy. The city is overshadowed by Mount Vesuvius which one day threatens to repeat the devestation it brought to Pompeii (which is now entirely within the metropolitan area of the city).*

*In many ways it is a huge, chaotic, sprawling mess but it certainly has an exciting atmosphere and the surrounding coastline is probably the best I have ever seen. The centre has a lot of history with grand buildings and monuments but it is more notable for the warren of narrow streets with tall building either side (where people stretch their washing accross to dry on the upper levels) and the constant buzz of Vespas zipping around. The most spectacular of these is Spaccanapoli which runs through the heart of the old town.

The outer parts of the city are characterised by dense low rise urban sprawl that climbs up the surrounding hills. With an atmosphere that has a lot more in common with places like Cairo and Tunis rather than the other cities I have visited in northen Italy it is a unique place.*



*NAPLES*
































































*A couple of shots from the around the city. The last was taken from Vesuvius. You can just about make out the city through the smog*.




























Pompeii

*Its surprisingly huge. Most of the relics are now gone leaving just the shell of the city behind but it's still fascinating to walk around.*















































This would have been the shop of a food vendor.










Vesuvius

*This was once a single larger volcano but was blown apart when it erupted leaving two peaks divided by a valley and a new crater. The second picture shows the dried lava flow that seperates the two peaks.*














































*THE AMALFI COAST*














































*Sorrento* *balances on the edges of the cliffs overlooking the sea. It has great views accross the bay to Naples on the horizon about 25 miles away.*





































*Positano* is balanced on near sheer mountains. 



















*Solerno*. A fairly large but strangely nothingless place about 40 miles from Naples.


----------



## Kiboko

gabo79 said:


> Lets do the top 1 for the Netherlands:
> 
> 1. Vaalserberg: 1,053ft


 A picture should be included:


ƒƒ;36937528 said:


>


----------



## gabo79

Nice small mt Kiboko great pic.


----------



## gabo79

This wonderful panoramics are from one of the best natural places in Europe.
It is situated in the north of Spain, in the region of Castilla y Leon, in the province of Palencia. Enyoy la "MONTAÑA PALENTINA:


MONTAÑA PALENTINA:
In some pictures you can see the sea:


----------



## gabo79

..


Muttie said:


> Morocco roads: and Mts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by zsoltika
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Piero Sierra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by vtveen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by CB photography
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Maroczoom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by luidji
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy.


----------



## gabo79

*Simas de Sarisariñama
Las cavernas de hundimiento más antiguas y amplias del mundo*


----------



## gabo79

Esta cascada queda cerca del Salto Ángel Venezuela ; 


Dragon Falls, conocido localmente como 


*Churún Merú - Venezuela*




































Hermosa *-* 

*El hermoso Autana y Lago Leopoldo *


----------



## gabo79

*Autumn in Lacar lake, Neuquén province*










http://www.fotonat.org/details.php?image_id=55457


----------



## Yellow Fever

Mont Blanc from Lake Léman by Drini S, on Flickr

Geneva, Canton of Geneva, CH


----------



## gabo79

*Cerro Torre-Argentina* 3028 M


----------



## Skyline_

Mount Hortiatis, 1201 m.


----------



## hkskyline

Tibet
By *c7a* from dcfever :


----------



## Skyline_

Mount Grammos, Greece.


----------



## gabo79

...


gabo79 said:


> *BRAZIL MTS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/lhboucault/8584701046/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rio de Janeiro por tmn1111, no Flickr
> 
> 
> Rio de Janeiro por Melisa Fernández, no Flickr
> 
> 
> Pescadores de Homens - Praia de Piratininga - Niteroi - Rio de Janeiro por .**rickipanema**., no Flickr


----------



## puntofred

*Not Pyrénées, not Alpes, but beautiful too!
Montagne Sainte Victoire (near Aix en Provence)*







[/url] 102_0051 par puntofred, sur Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## gabo79

Vista aérea dos *Alpes Suiços*


Planet Earth por Ben Heine, no Flickr

*Pireneus franceses*


Col d'Aubisque por B℮n, no Flickr

_*Bonus*_


'Lammergeier take me on your flight' por B℮n, no Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ the last pic is simply awesome with the eagles flying high between the snowy mountains.


----------



## gabo79

gabo79 said:


> *Shibab, Yemen*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/bastian/1979085854
> 
> *Constantine, Algeria*


*Cagnes-sur-mer, Alpes-Maritimes (France)*

Cagnes-sur-mer vue d'Antibes by Jack from Paris, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## n20

*Auli in Uttarakhand State (northern India) at 10,003 ft (3049 m) above sea level*

In the Himalayan ski resort of Auli in the Himalayan state of Uttarakhand (northern India) - Himalaya's Jungfraujoch:









source









source

The Auli Cable Car / Ropeway system 



anujkb said:


> *Auli Ropeway, Joshimath, Chamoli dist. Uttarakhand.*
> Himalaya's Jungfraujoch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: this


----------



## n20

*Auli - Joshimath: one of the world's highest and longest Ropeway / Cable Car systems*

Auli - Joshimath Ropeway is a little over 4 km long and built at over 10,000 feet over sea level. 
It's one of the world's highest Ropeway / Cable Car systems and is in northern India's Uttarakhand State:



World8115 said:


> Thanks.
> CC: krisvdcruys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cabelcar in Auli by krisvdcruys on Panoramio


----------



## n20

More pics of Auli:









source









source









source









source


----------



## gabo79

Great pics ardues.


----------



## gabo79

..


gabo79 said:


> Untzillatx mountain (Bizkaia)
> 
> 
> Untzillatx por Paulo Etxeberria, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Central Basque mountains (Bizkaia)
> 
> Urkiolako mendiak por Paulo Etxeberria, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little town seen from the Elgea mountains (Araba/Álava)
> 
> 
> Subida a Elgeamendi por AlavaVisiÃ³n 001, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking down from Hiru Erregeen Mahaia mountain (Nafarroa/Navarre)
> 
> 
> Goitik behera por iosebasque, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rural landscape in the western Basque Country (Araba/Álava)
> 
> 
> Under the volcano por Ignacio Lizarraga, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laguardia (Araba/Álava)
> 
> 
> Laguardia por Arabarra, en Flickr


----------



## gabo79

A selection of photos of the highest hills and mountains of England...



*Red Tarn and Striding Edge seen from the summit of Helvellyn (950m - 3,117ft), England's third highest mountain*


Helvellyn 053 by Pat Neary, on Flickr


*Scafell Pike (978m - 3,209ft) and Scafell (964m - 3,163ft), England's two highest mountains*


Scafells from Yewbarrow 2 by Nick Landells, on Flickr


*Skiddaw (931m - 3,054ft) in the background, the fourth highest mountain in England*


A Shady Bridge. by Tall Guy, on Flickr


*Great Gable (899m - 2,949ft), the seventh highest mountain in England*


Great Gable from Irton Pike by Nick Landells, on Flickr


*Cross Fell (893m - 2,930ft) in the background, the highest point in England outside of the Lake District*


Cumbria 08/04/06 by StephenH16, on Flickr


*Pen-y-ghent (694m - 2,277ft), in the Yorkshire Dales*


Pen-y-ghent. by Fray Bentos, on Flickr


*Yes Tor (619m - 2,031ft) and High Willhays (621m - 2,039ft), the two highest points in England south of the Peak District National Park*


Yes Tor and High Willhays by Ian Maynard, on Flickr


----------



## Skyline_

Now show us the tallest mountains of Wales and Scotland!


----------



## gabo79

Blue Mountains
world heritage listed


----------



## gabo79

*Salto del Nervión - Provincia de Burgos - Castilla y León​*







salto del nervion por Mikel Gasteiz, no Flickr


Salto del Nervion 1. por raullopezch, no Flickr


Salto del Nervión 2 por raullopezch, no Flickr


Salto del Nervión 1 por raullopezch, no Flickr


Salto del Nervión (Orduña) por J.M. ALDAY DIEGO, no Flickr


De chiste por MedioTuerto, no Flickr









Créditos


220 metros por fjarribas, no Flickr


Salto del Nervión por TxominRivera, no Flickr


----------



## gabo79

*The red mountains in Australia*

Great Victoria Desert (424,400 km2) - Western Australia/South Australia









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jay_nikon/6974835012/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/travel_collective/4173266308/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Purnululu National Park - Western Australia









http://www.flickr.com/photos/brj_br.../4926966939/sizes/l/in/set-72157624822434164/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/brj_br...re_bitches/4926970901/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/brj_br...re_bitches/4926972745/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Cathedral Gorge, Bungle Bungles, Purnululu National Park by BRJ INC., on Flickr


Watarrka National Park - Northern Territory


Kings Canyon, NT by BRJ INC., on Flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/brj_br...re_bitches/4927490078/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sdaggar/4084994617/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Simpson Desert (176,500 km2)- Northern Territory/South Australia/Queensland









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4819560978/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4819013375/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/geedoc/3902241875/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## oakwood....

*Green vortex & Devil's passage in Croatia*



























by me


----------



## Diggerdog

Matroosberg - Mountains near Cape Town and ski area...










Wikicommons









mountain-forcast.com









dehoopfarmcottages.co.za


----------



## CarltonHill

*PHILIPPINES*









^^ The Summit of Mt. Pulag, where temperatures rarely exceed 15C and sometimes falls below 0C.


----------



## Yellow Fever

great photos guys, well done! kay:


----------



## Guest

*QUEENSTOWN | NEW ZEALAND*


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## bozenBDJ

Meratus Mountains - South Kalimantan(*my *province of residence ) - Indonesia



Meratus Mountains by CortoMaltese_1999, on Flickr


Meratus Mountains by CortoMaltese_1999, on Flickr​


----------



## gabo79

gabo79 said:


> TOP # 1 Espain
> 
> *Mount Teide, Tenerife, Canary Islands*
> 
> *Mount Teide is a volcano on Tenerife, Canary Islands. Its 3718m summit is the highest point in Spain, the highest point above sea level in the islands of the Atlantic, and it is the third highest volcano in the world measured from its base on the ocean floor, after Mauna Loa and Mauna Kea in Hawaii.*
> 
> The volcano and its surroundings comprise the Teide National Park. The park has an area of 18900 hectares and was named a World Heritage Site by UNESCO. Is also one of the most visited National Parks in the world.
> 
> 
> Teide nevado por rwx, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Teide (2) por TC4711, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Teide Summit por Peter Nijenhuis, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Teide por Peter Huys, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Teide sunset por ╬Thomas Reichart ╬, en Flickr
> 
> 
> View of Mount Teide from Hotel Miramar, Puerto de la Cruz, Tenerife por GanMed64, en Flickr
> 
> 
> HDR Teide 1 por oskitanep, en Flickr


.....


----------



## gabo79

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8757651570/sizes/l/in/photostream/


DSC04863 por Lara May, en Flickr


DSC04932 por Lara May, en Flickr


Benidorm Terra Mítica theme park rides, Spain por phototouring, en Flickr


Benidorm Aerial View por Mountainranger74, en Flickr


Benidorm Aerial View por Mountainranger74, en Flickr


----------



## gabo79

Marvelus OMG..


SYDNEY said:


> *QUEENSTOWN | NEW ZEALAND*
> 
> 
> QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr
> 
> 
> QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr
> 
> 
> QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr
> 
> 
> QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr
> 
> 
> QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## gabo79

*Mountains in Greenland. the largest island in the world, larger than Mexico, and almost entirely covered by ice gruesísima, breathtakingly beautiful.*


Groenlandia según los dioses (2) por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


Groenlandia según los dioses (3) por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


Groenlandia según los dioses por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


Groenlandia según los dioses (4) por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


----------



## Linguine

awesome! :cheers:


----------



## gabo79

*Quito, Ecuador*









Morning view from our camp site, half of the Quito city covered with the clouds by yosukephotography, on Smugmug


Quito & Cotopaxi from Guagua Pichincha by wlfgng, on Flickr









Saque No Más: Ecuador by Jamie Killen, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79

*Sierra Madre Oriental in its passage through Nuevo Leon.*


El espíritu de la Sierra Madre por Hotu Matua, en Flickr

*Entre cresta y cresta se extienden valles longitudinales (algunos de Nuevo León, otros de Coahuila que penetra con una lengua de tierra en la cintura de Nuevo León). En estos valles se cultiva papa, manzana y cereales.*


Valle entre las crestas por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


*En esta otra foto, uno de ellos, teniendo como fondo el imponente Cerro El Potosí, que con sus 3700 m de altura es la máxima cumbre de mi estado.*



Valle intramontano con Potosí al fondo por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


*Sierra Madre del Sur, que aquí nace y se prolongará hasta Oaxaca.*


Pasiajes jaslicienses (3) por Hotu Matua, en Flickr

*La carretera de Guadalajara a Puerto Vallarta por territorio jalisciense, que se usa poco, serpentea peligrosamente por las montañas*


Carretera sinuosa a Puerto Vallarta por Hotu Matua, en Flickr

*Finalmente, después de barrancas de imponente verdor, aparece la Bahía de Banderas, donde se asienta Puerto Vallarta y también parte de la Riviera Nayarita. La porción sur y central de la bahía son de Jalisco. La porción norte, de Nayarit.*


Bahia de Banderas según los dioses por Hotu Matua, en Flickr

Sierras del Sur de Puebla por Hotu Matua, en Flickr

*sierras del occidente de Jalisco, entre Guadalajara y Puerto Vallarta, por ahí cerca de Mascota.*


Sierras de Jalisco por Hotu Matua, en Flickr

*En el altiplano central, además del Popo e Izta, he tenido la fortuna de ver La Malinche, en la frontera entre Tlaxacala y Puebla*


Ésta es La Malinche por Hotu Matua, en Flickr

* Citlatépetl que con sus 5,700 m es la cumbre más alta de nuestro país*


Citlatépetl desde el aire por Hotu Matua, en Flickr

*Aunque mi foto favorita de volcanes es la siguiente. Volando de Monterrey a Veracruz pude ver, sobresaliendo por enre un mar de nubes, todas las mayores cumbres, juntas, como si se hubieran puesto de acuerdo para posar para la foto del recuerdo.*


El Eje Neovolcánico Transversal por Hotu Matua, en Flickr

*Usar el aeropuerto de la Ciudad de México te da oportunidad, algunas veces, de ver maravillosas vistas de los volcanes al despegar o, inclusive, al aterrizar. Sí, algunas veces la ruta de aproximación es desde el norte, directamente*.


Volcanes en la mañana por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


Popo e Izta desde el norte por Hotu Matua, en Flickr

*La mejor de las suertes, sin embargo, fue haber visto un amanecer con los volcanes Popo e Izta, pero no llegando al aeropuerto de la Ciudad de México, sino... ¡al de Toluca, viendo por encima de la Sierra de las Cruces!! Sin duda, es una de mis fotos favoritas.*


Amanecer con volcanes por Hotu Matua, en Flickr

*Cuando las nubes chocan con las montañas forman espectáculos bellísimos. Y si a eso le sumas un sol que se pone, o que va saliendo, te sientes en un sueño. Por más guapa que esté la sobrecargo, no tienes ojos sino para la belleza del planeta allá afuera.*



Así amanece por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


Amanecer sobre la Sierra del Fraile por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


Hipopótamo sumergido en jacuzzi por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


Islas del cielo por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


La Isla de la Silla (2) por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


*Cerro Colorado en Tijuana*


Cerro Colorado, Tijuana por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


----------



## Vasthrash

Torres del Paine
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Carlos Diaz

Near Puerto Natales
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region Chile









Puerto Natales, Chile por Raphael Koerich, en Flickr

Francés Valley
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Cuernos del Paine por Marc Shandro, en Flickr

Torre Hill
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile & Santa Cruz Province, Argentina









Nature in the raw por Geoff Wise, en Flickr

Puerto Bories
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Puerto Bories por Carlos_Díaz, en Flickr​


----------



## gabo79

WOOW..

CHILE


----------



## gabo79

gabo79 said:


> *Here is for France. Tallest mountains in the 10 highest mountain ranges.*
> 
> *1- Alps: Mont Blanc - 4,810 m (15,781 ft)*
> 
> image hosted on flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2- Pyrénées: Vignemale - 3,298 m (10,820 ft)
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3- Réunion: Piton des Neiges - 3,070 m (10,070 ft)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4- Tahiti: Mont Orohena - 2,241 m (7,352 ft)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5- Massif Central: Puy de Sancy - 1,886 m (6,188 ft)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *6- Kerguelen: Mont Ross - 1,850 m (6,070 ft)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *7- Jura: Crêt de la Neige - 1,720 m (5,643 ft)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8- New Caledonia: Mont Panié - 1,628 m (5,341 ft)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *9- Guadeloupe: Soufrière - 1,467 m (4,813 ft)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *10- Vosges: Grand Ballon - 1,424 m (4,670 ft)*


...


----------



## gabo79

*Nepal *

*1. Mount Everest, called Sagarmatha in Nepali - Nepal/China - 8848 m (Highest mountain in the world)*

Mount Everest 
by rudolfsindelar, on Flickr


*2. Kanchenjunga - Nepal/India - 8,586 - 3rd highest mountain in the world*


Kanchenjunga 
by S D Nath, on Flickr


*3. Lhotse - Nepal/China - 8,516 m - 4th highest mountain in the world*


Mount Everest Lhotse 
by HimalayanTrailFinder, on Flickr


*4. Makalu - Nepal/China - 8,462m- 5th highest mountain in the world*


Makalu-Island Peak-Nepal 
by mikemellinger, on Flickr


*5. Cho Oyu- Nepal/China - 8,201 m - 6th highest mountain in the world*


Nepal - Sagamartha Trek - 072 - Cho Oyu 
by mckaysavage, on Flickr


*6. Dhaulagiri I - Nepal - 8,167m - 7th highest mountain in the world*


P1170765_1_1_1 by Brojesh Dangol, on Flickr


*7. Manaslu - Nepal - 8,156m - 8th highest mountain in the world*



Manaslu in the morning 
by Gypsy Cowboy, on Flickr


*8. Annapurna I - Nepal - 8,091m - 10th highest mountain the world (on the right)*


Annapurnas 
by elosoenpersona, on Flickr


*9. Gyachung Kang - Nepal/China - 7,952m - 15th highest mountain in the world*








[/url] Gyachung Kang - near sunset 
by arjayempee, on Flickr[/IMG]


*10. Annapurna II - Nepal - 7,937 m - 16th highest mountain in the world*


Annapurna 2 (7937 m) by leroyelodie, on Flickr


*And just for the sake of it, my favorite Nepalese mountain: Machhapuchre or Fish-tail, so called for obvious reasons  (6993 m - never climbed due to religious reasons)*


Macchapuchre 6993m 
by rndm_variable, on Flickr​


----------



## gabo79

*Mt Kanchenjunga*


*Kangchenjunga (Nepali:कञ्चनजङ्घा Kanchanjaŋghā), (Limbu Language: Sewalungma (सेवालुन्ग्मा) ) in the Himalayan Range, is the third highest mountain in the world (after Mount Everest and K2), with an elevation of 8,586 metres (28,169 ft). Kangchenjunga translated means "The Five Treasures of Snows", as it contains five peaks, four of them over 8,450 metres. The treasures represent the five repositories of God, which are gold, silver, gems, grain, and holy books. Kangchenjunga is called Sewalungma in the local Limbu language, translates as 'Mountain that we offer Greetings to'. Kanchenjunga or Sewalungma is considered sacred in the Kirant religion.
*
_image hosted on flickr
_










Kanchenjunga at dawn by Aditi-the-Stargazer, on Flickr










kanchenjunga range from tashi viewpoint by dranujkiran, on Flickr











Kanchenjunga, Darjeeling India by Laura Dunn-Mark, on Flickr










The Five Treasures of Snows by angshumanghosh is itching for some faces, on Flickr










Kanchenjunga by Rajib Singha, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79

*Skiers on dormant volcano Mauna Kea, Hawaii*










*Nha Trang, Vietnam*










*Reminds me of Benidorm:*


Benidorm by jose__gm, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79

*Valle de Ordesa - Provincia de Huesca - Aragón​*







Ordesa por patataasada, no Flickr


Asomados al abismo por jaecheve, no Flickr


Faja de las flores, Ordesa. 1 por ababol, no Flickr


Similar Attraction por Max J R, no Flickr


Vacas (Cows) en Ordesa 2 por Eloy Rodríguez (+ 300.000 Views - thanks ¡), no Flickr


CAÑON DE AÑISCLO por manelanzon, no Flickr


Valle de Ordesa V por .Kikaytete.QNK, no Flickr


P.N. de Ordesa y Monte Perdido - Valle de Ordesa por David Gimeno Redondo, no Flickr


Parque Nacional de Ordesa y Monte Perdido por Juanan Barros, no Flickr


Ordesa desde Torla por Leo Ferrer, no Flickr


Circo de Soaso por patataasada, no Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Awesome! kay:


----------



## gabo79

Kabul,Afghanistan

*Kabul, to the bottom of the Hindu Kush mountains, which is part of the Himalayan mountains, or rather, its extension in the Afghan territory*


----------



## gabo79

*A few shots of Mt Cook (3754m)..*.


----------



## gabo79

*METEORA*


























































*KALYMNOS ISLAND*

Jeronimooooo


----------



## gabo79

* the Canary Islands in Spain 
*

-Lanzarote: the black land you see covering most of the island is volcanic fields from the huge eruptions of 1730-1736, the "Mountains of the Fire" or "Timanfaya". The important cities and the turistic zones are in the east-southeast coast











-Fuerteventura: extremly desert island, with coastal regions under 100mm, is a piece of the Saharan desert in the Ocean. The yellows regions in the northeast and south are covered with fine sand wich conform beautiful beachs











-Gran Canaria: my island.











-Tenerife: the greatest of the Archipelago. Note the contrast between the green north and the dry south, in the middle of the island the "Peak of Teide" (highest of Spain) and the "Caldera de las Cañadas" in a mountaineous desertical enviroment. To the northeast the capital conurbation and to the southwest the tourist city











-La Gomera: a tortuous geography organized around the high central plain, wich is covered by a lush cloud forest, the Laurisilva of "Garajonay National Park" The humans are stablished in the bottom of the gullies and note here too the dry south











-La Palma: the beatiful island, most rainy and green of the Canaries, extensive forests cover it. Have two different portions: to the north the old with "Caldera de Taburiente" in the centre, from here took the geologist the term for the vulcanology. To the south the newest one, "Cumbre Vieja" with a lot of volcanoes in the middle. The human be is mainly settled in the middle of boths.











-El Hierro: the smallest and youngest, an impressive landslide can be seen in the north plus another smallest in the southeast. Here live only 10000 persons












Two more of the hole Archipelago

Our "Desert Storm"









A nice but hot day surelly


----------



## gabo79

Israel


----------



## gabo79

Iberian peninsula:

*pirineos *










Europe:

*alpes *


----------



## gabo79

*the Los Glaciers national park patagonia *


----------



## gabo79

_The wonderful​_​Cordillera de Huayhuash
Ancash · Perú​
_*Pocos lugares en el mundo poseen paisajes tan hermosos como los de la Cordillera Huayhuash, que es uno de los cinco circuitos más espectaculares del mundo. Las nieves perpetuas de sus montañas contrastan con el cielo azul de su cielo y con el verdor de su campiña.
Huayhuash es la segunda cadena montañosa mas alta del mundo en la region tropical, despues de la Cordillera Blanca, inmediatamente al norte.
La Cordillera Huayhuash esta ubicada en la sierra central del Perú, en la region donde convergen los departamentos de Ancash, Huanuco y Lima, unos 50 km. al sur de la Cordillera Blanca.
Esta cordillera esta considerada por la comunidad turistica internacional entre los cinco mejores circuitos de "trekking" en el mundo. Es ademas un excelente ejemplo de como las comunidades campesinas juegan un papel importante en la conservacion del los recursos naturales de los Andes, mediante un aprovechamiento sostenible y no destructivo*.._


----------



## gabo79

*Valle de Pisueña/Cantabria/Spain*


----------



## gabo79

*Gurzuf at night*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/nochnoj_gurzuf_536812/



*Yalta night in the fog*

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/nochnaja_lta_v_tumane_543614/











* Photo taken from Mount Ai-Petri. Downstairs highlights Yalta, above you can see the Milky Way*


http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/556530/


----------



## bozenBDJ

Mount Inerie - Bajawa - East Nusa Tenggara - Indonesia



Mount of Inerie, Bajawa-Flores by Valentino Luis, on Flickr



Another Capture of Gunung Inerie - Bajawa by Valentino Luis, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Absolutely stunning!


----------



## gabo79

Mt Roland at Sunrise by steven_jj, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Lovely! kay:


----------



## Vasthrash

Last place. :cheers2:

Cape Froward
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Cabo Froward por Carlos_Díaz, en Flickr

Paine Grande
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Guanacos in Patagonia por Jeremiah Thompson, en Flickr

Balmaceda
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region, Chile









Gauchos por Pablo Perez Yañez, en Flickr​


----------



## gabo79

* The TATRAS*

*MMagnificient mountain range bordering Poland and Slovakia and the highest and most attractive part of the Carpathians mountain circle. Filled with dramatic skylines, many untouched rock paths, high waterfalls, blue lakes, deep forests and represented by very rich flora and fauna. On the contrary to Alps this all beauty is concentrated on a relatively small area. Visited by hundreds of thousands tourists every year enjoying hiking, climbing, skiing or just relaxing. *





*BASIC INFORMATION*

*Location:*


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*Distance from*
Bratislava: 348 km
Prague: 592 km
Vienna: 423 km
Budapest: 268 km
Warsaw: 491 km
Kyjev: 940 km

*Web seat:*
http://www.tatry.sk/en
http://www.tanap.org/english/
_for climbers_
http://www.tatry.nfo.sk/vthse.php
_for skiers_
http://www.skislovakia.sk/sports_results/en_high_tatras.html

*360 Dg. PHOTO* - click and drag the mouse to view from different angles or scroll to zoom

from *Kriváň peak 2453 m*
southern view:
http://panoramy.sme.sk/panorama/1127/vysoke-tatry-tanap/?pr=2520&p=2522
northern view
http://panoramy.sme.sk/panorama/1127/vysoke-tatry-tanap/?pr=2520&p=2521
from *Lomnica peak 2623 m*
top view
http://panoramy.sme.sk/panorama/1127/vysoke-tatry-tanap-lomnicky-stit/?pr=735
view from observatory
http://panoramy.sme.sk/panorama/1127/vysoke-tatry-lomnicky-stit-vychod-slnka-i/?pr=735&p=754
from *Malá Studená valley*
http://panoramy.sme.sk/panorama/112...yho-chata-maly-svah-zima-0708/?pr=1099&p=1100
from *Rysy peak 2499 m*
http://panoramy.sme.sk/panorama/1127/vysoke-tatry-tanap-rysy/?pr=2528
from *Poprad lake - Popradské Pleso*
http://panoramy.sme.sk/panorama/1127/vysoke-tatry-tanap/?pr=1124&p=2517

*Picture lounge:*

Cream above The Peaks by Vincént, on Flickr












by tatramountains: http://www.flickr.com/photos/tatrymountain/5692763241/sizes/l/in/photostream/


















by High and Low Tatras:http://www.flickr.com/photos/tatrymountain/5693342736/


kitty2 by Tatra Photography, on Flickr


groupwolf by Tatra Photography, on Flickr

Vysoké Tatry (Západné Tatry - Roháče), Ťatliakovo pleso (1370 m n.m.) by mariannakoutna, on Flickr





Zelene Pleso by pa:st, on Flickr











Kolejka jeszcze raz by rafalj, on Flickr


troy pleso, slovakia by Tatra Photography, on Flickr




2005-07-27 Vysoké Tatry - Litvorné Pleso 2 by beranekp, on Flickr










by Mateusz Kulawik: http://www.flickr.com/photos/mateusz-kulawik/5330032861/ 


Lomnický štít...Slovakia...2634m by Monica Gherman, on Flickr






Photographers-at-Dawn-High-Tatras-TPW by Tatra Photography, on Flickr


22 Missing by Vincént, on Flickr


















by tatramountains: http://www.flickr.com/photos/tatrymountain/5693331442/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## gabo79

Cliffs at *Chora* on *Folegandros* island


Folegandros Chora por mountain wanderer, no Flickr

*Serifos*, in the Aegean Sea


Serifos Island (Chora) Greece por Nikos Atlidakis, no Flickr

*Assos bay and town, Kefalonia island (Ionian islands)*

Assos - Kefalonia by Maria-H, on Flickr

*Olympus mountain from the city of Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*

Olympus mountain, Thessaloniki, Greece by Spectacolor, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79

*Sahara*


----------



## gabo79

Volcán Chachani
Región Arequipa









by julio.lazarte

Chachapoyas
Región Amazonas









by edo_unp

Cañón del Colca - San Juan de Chuccho 
Región Arequipa









by cascade hiker

Valle del Urubamba
Región Cusco









by geezergeek02

Nevado Huascarán
Región Áncash









by renyanggong

Yungay
Región Ancash









by Marc Shandro

Andes Cuzqueños
Región Cusco









by jian ping yan（雨龙）

Machu Picchu
Región Cusco

​


----------



## Skyline_

Mount Voras (kaimakchalan), in the winter.


----------



## Skyline_

Mount Smolikas 2637 meters.


----------



## gabo79

*IRAN MOUNTAINS*

*All by Ninara*

*Reyneh*










*Polour *



















*Kavir e Lut *





































*Rayen Citadel *







































*Alborz Mountains *









































































*Amir Kabir Dam, Iran*










*Tehran - Sari Railway *



















*Chalous Road*










*Esfahan, Imam Mosque (Royal Mosque) *










*Isfahan*



















*Persepolis *






























*Alborz Mountains, Tehran - Dizin road *





































*Zayandehrood *




















*Alamut Castle*

*all by Ninara*










*Chalus Road, Iran*


----------



## Peregrin Tuk

Excelent pictures of IRAN!!


----------



## El-Sahraoui

*Morocco Mountains*


Part 1: Toubkal National Park


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Great mountain photos! But would you use the BB code when posting flickr photos? Its their rules require us to follow. Thanks!

Here is instruction on how to post flickr photos..http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1359707


----------



## El-Sahraoui

Yellow Fever said:


> ^^ Great mountain photos! But would you use the BB code when posting flickr photos? Its their rules require us to follow. Thanks!
> 
> Here is instruction on how to post flickr photos..http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1359707


Thanks you for the information, I didn't know. I will do it for the next part !


----------



## gabo79

Marvelus Photos Morocco Mountains


----------



## gabo79

*Mozzolombardo , Italy*


Mozzolombardo valley por Petr Urbancik, en Flickr


----------



## gabo79

*COLOMBIA / PNN LOS NEVADOS*​
El parque nacional natural Los Nevados se encuentra ubicado en la Cordillera Central en la Región Andina de los Andes en Colombia. Su superficie hace parte de los departamentos de Caldas, Risaralda, Quindío y Tolima, estando repartido entre los municipios de Villamaría, Santa Rosa de Cabal, Pereira, Salento, Villa Hermosa,Anzoátegui, Santa Isabel, Murillo e Ibagué.

El parque comprende los pisos térmicos correspondientes a los de frío, páramo, superpáramo y nieves perpetuas, por lo cual sus ecosistemas principales son los bosques andinos, páramos y glaciar. Incluye además las cuencas hidrográficas de algunos ríos, como son el río Otún, río Totarito, río Molinos, río Azufrado, río Lagunillas, río Campoalegre y río Guali, entre otros.

Antes de ingresar al parque se puede apreciar la laguna negra. En el parque se encuentran localizados los nevados del Ruiz, Tolima, Santa Isabel, el Cisne, Quindío, el valle Lunar, y las lagunas del Otún y la Verde, entre otros sitios de interés.

Deshielo._En los últimos años los nevados han sido duramente afectados por los efectos del calentamiento global; en el 2007, el Endomingas, advirtió sobre el presunto deshielo de los casquetes glaciares de los nevados de este parque nacional. Como prueba de esto cabe mencionar la desaparición de Las Catedrales de Hielo, que eran unas enormes cavernas en la parte baja del casquete glaciar del nevado del Ruiz, las cuales existieron hasta antes de 1995 y que solían ser frecuentadas por escaladores.



Por Margarita Ovalle E. 

Por Laura Ximena Olejua 

Por Triángulo del Café Travel 

Por Noam 
​..


----------



## Linguine

spectacular photos as usual, thanks gabo. :cheers:


----------



## Linguine

*Negros Occidental province, Philippines.*








_my pic._


----------



## gabo79

*One of the best in Argentina, if not the best, Bariloche.*


----------



## gabo79

Rio de Janeiro


Vista aérea da zona sul da Cidade do Rio de Janeiro - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Fernando Maia | Riotur por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr


Praia do Diabo, Arpoador, Ipanema e Leblon - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Fernando Maia | Riotur por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr


Copacabana - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Fernando Maia | Riotur por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr


Estátua do Cristo Redentor e os morros da Urca e Pão de Açúcar - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Fernando Maia | Riotur por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr


Praia de Ipanema e do Leblon - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Fernando Maia | Riotur por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr
​


----------



## gabo79

little universe said:


> *Four Most Sacred Mountains in Chinese Buddhism*
> 
> *Mount Jiuhua/九华山*
> 
> *Mount Putuo/普陀山*
> 
> *Mount Wutai/五台山*
> 
> *Mount Emei/峨眉山, the seat of bodhisattva Samantabhadra/普贤菩萨, Sichuan Province, SW China*
> 
> **UNESCO World Heritage Site**
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By WANGDEWU from www.photofans.cn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By 暮色斑斓 from www.photofans.cn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By 十一步 from www.photofans.cn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By zhlmaa from www.photofans.cn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By youngmaste from www.photofans.cn


..


----------



## gabo79

*Another Norwegian fjord and mountain panorama from the same source *(West Coast Peaks). Scroll...>>>










*Norwegian fjords and mountains. Scroll...>>>*


----------



## gabo79

Trindade Island
Espírito Santo state









Source









Source


Ilha da Trindade by Ilha da Trindade 2, on Flickr









Source



Serra dos Órgãos National Park
Rio de Janeiro state









Respira! by leosantiago, on Flickr 









Mata Atlântica - Serra dos Órgãos by Rafael Lavenère, on Flickr


Rio 
Rio de Janeiro state









Rio de Janeiro by CM Ortega, on Flickr









Ipanema by Jean Léonard Polo, on Flickr 









Rio Copacabana by CM Ortega, on Flickr









Pedra da Gávea by Stella Padão, on Flickr









DSC_0793 by giovanicordioli, on Flickr 









DSC_0752 by giovanicordioli, on Flickr
*Vitória*



Vitória - ES by Paulo Trarbach, on Flickr
​


----------



## gabo79

AJ215 said:


> Desfiladeiro dos Canoas da Serra Vermelha e Morro do Pote - Serra da Capivara by AndrÃ© Pessoa, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Vista aérea das fazendas Pedro Dias e Serra dos Gringos - Zona de entorno do Parque Nacional Serra da Capivara by AndrÃ© Pessoa, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Morro da Jurubeba - Serra da Capivara by AndrÃ© Pessoa, on Flickr​


..


----------



## Linguine

fantastic updates....thanks gabo. :cheers:


----------



## gabo79

*Stromboli*

Stromboli 15th May 14 di adam butler photography, su Flickr​


----------



## gabo79

*Palermo*

_Mondello beach_










 tomsci74 on Flickr..


----------



## gabo79

brick84 said:


> *Riposto (Ct)*
> 
> _Etna in eruption from sea_
> 
> 
> 
> Etna's Eruption May 2008 por Giuseppe Finocchiaro, en Flickr


*Mount Etna proclaimed UNESCO World Heritage site*
_*Active volcano recognized for longest recorded history*_
21 June












source: http://it.euronews.com/foto-del-giorno/2012/02/10/lo-spettacolo-delletna-in-eruzione-fuoco-e-neve-/


*Mount Etna proclaimed UNESCO World Heritage site* (ANSA) - Phnom Penh, June 21 - Sicily's Mount Etna was proclaimed a UNESCO World Heritage site on Friday, making it the fourth approved in the country for its natural criteria.

At the organization's annual ceremony, held this year in Phnom Penh, Cambodia, UNESCO said that the active volcano had "one of the longest documented histories in vulcanology".

Other natural heritage sites in Italy include the Aeolian Islands, Mount St. George and the Dolomites. "This is a significant milestone for Italy," Environment Minister Andrea Orlando said. "The UNESCO recognition, as for the Dolomites, is an opportunity for our country to combine environmental protection with the development of the area, by investing in a sustainable development," Orlando said.

Currently Italy is the country that has the largest number of World Heritage sites, with 47 total included the UNESCO list that is comprised of cultural and natural attractions.

*Etna*










 Luigi Strano on Flickr

www.ansa.it











http://www.meteoweb.eu










http://www.ilsostenibile.it

Mount Etna at night, East coast of Sicily, Italy


Etna at Night by Matthew Margot, on Flickr

*Catania*









http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7112/7103068559_05c184985f_b_d.jpg

*Cesarò (Messina) *










by  Luigi Strano on Flickr

*Etna eruption in March 2012*










by _Ettore Scuderi_ su www.mimmorapisarda.it

Etna Purple Sunset, Sicily, Italy


Etna Purple Sunset by Salvo Napoli, on Flickr

*Sicily island and Etna*









www.tafter.it


----------



## gabo79

http://tokyo-sky-tree.seesaa.net/


----------



## Yellow Fever

love that volcano shot.


----------



## gabo79

Hong Kong, Wanchai by Ciboos, on Flickr









Hong Kong, Wanchai by Ciboos, on Flickr









over the hills by Shreyans Bhansali, on Flickr









A Hong Kong view by Marie, on Flickr









IFC by Nick Murray, on Flickr
​


----------



## EgyMido

Black Desert Mountains, Egypt


Black Desert Egypt by JnM_RTW, on Flickr


Black Desert in southern Egypt in New Valley Governorate by Santa Claus Travel Egypt, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ they look like tiny volcanoes.


----------



## Linguine

^^I agree, I wonder on the origins of those mounds, definitely one of a kind. :cheers2:


----------



## gabo79

*Meteora*









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3101/2303443723_0e8bef8c18_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2669/4220380314_150cf064f7_o.jpg









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1178/1251136476_4a7fff0186_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2344/1712277881_f167556fb0_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3629/3343838991_9d6564690b_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2619/3956984490_8a9f779a04_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2173/2303444829_0863dc8fef_b.jpg


----------



## gabo79

*Tibet: ancient ruins of Guge Kingdom, Tsaparang*










*Gyantse Dzong*










*Shegar fortress* 










*Shigatse skyline
*


----------



## gabo79

The spectacular perched monasteries of Meteora, Greece. There are quite a few here, some supplied with provisions by ancient pulley systems dangled over the abyss. They were originally built on these inaccessible rock pinnacles by ascetic hermit monks, but in later centuries they also provided refuge from the Turks. This is the Monastery of the Holy Trinity, climbed by James Bond in _For Your Eyes Only_


----------



## Yellow Fever

gabo79 said:


> *Meteora*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2344/1712277881_f167556fb0_b.jpg


OMG! I'd faint if I was up there.


----------



## xanterra

One of the most stunnig places in the World for me...together with Mount Athos-Trikala!!!!!


----------



## gabo79

No comprendo el fenómeno óptico por el cual la atmósfera refleja sólo la longitud de onda azul del espectro luminoso.
Pero no necesito comprenderlo para sentir asombro ante la belleza de las sierras que, mientras más lejanas, más parecen fundirse con el azul de la atmósfera.


Sierra Madre Occidental por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


----------



## gabo79

*Milfordsound*









http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=58518

*FOX Glacier*









http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=58518

*Taranaki Mountain*









http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=58518

*Cook Mountain & Lake Matheson*









http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=58518

*Milfordsound*










http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=58518

*Questtown*









http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=58518

*Gateway to Milford*









http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=58518

*The Unforgotten Town*









http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=58518


----------



## Yellow Fever

stunning night sky photos!


----------



## gabo79

*Djibouti*


----------



## gabo79

Sierra del Fraile, en Nuevo León.
En esta sierra fue donde, en 1969, se estrelló un A 40 Boeing 727 de Mexicana de Aviación causando la muerte de 79 personas.
Entre los pasajeros que iban en el vuelo estaban el ex presidente nacional del PRI Carlos A. Madrazo y su esposa Graciela Pintado; el reconocido tenista Rafael "Pelón" Osuna y el director de la Federal de Caminos Raúl Chapa Zárate, junto con su esposa.

A 40 años exactos de la mañana en que el Boeing 727 de Mexicana de Aviación se estrelló contra el Cerro del Fraile, en una zona aledaña a los municipios de Escobedo, Abasolo y El Carmen, las dudas persisten: ¿qué causó que esa aeronave se colapsara provocando la muerte de 79 personas? 


Sierra del Fraile entre nubes por Hotu Matua, en Flickr

Les presento ahora una comunidad perdida entre la SIerra Madre del Sur en Oaxaca. Encontramos una cantidad enorme de pequeños pueblitos asentados en cada valle de esa inmensa maraña de montañas que es Oaxaca. No en balde este estado tiene más de 500 municipios, muchos más que cualquier otro estado.

Chequen el efecto de la comunidad sobre el entorno boscoso.
Hay quienes dicen que el capitalismo promueve la destrucción del medio ambiente.
Yo digo que el capitalismo es la mejor opción para salvarlo.
Lo es simplemente porque a mayor capitalismo, mayor el valor económico de la tierra, los bosques, el agua y los recursos, y mayor la necesidad de preservarlos, por el simple hecho de la conveniencia personal.
Si el bosque te da de comer a ti y a tu familia, o si es fuente de ganancias para incluso hacerte de una mejor casa, una mejor escuela para tus hijos, etc. ¿por qué habrías de detruirlo?
¿Quién mata a la gallina de los huevos de oro?
Sí, habría algún suicida excéntrico por ahí: nunca falta un indejo en este mundo. Pero en general, los dueños de un bosque buscarían mantener su gallina de huevos de oro. Es decir, buscarían explotar el bosque de tal manera que les produjera las máximas ganancias en el mayor tiempo posible. Además, buscarían explotarlo de tal manera que AUMENTARA y no disminuyera su plusvalía, para poder luego venderlo o heredarlo a sus hijos. A ningún productor forestal le conviene desertificar su propiedad, como no le conviene a un criador de vacas que se le mueran sus vacas, o a un jockey que se le muera el caballo.

En cambio, cuando un terreno o un bosque no pertenece a nadie, se produce fácilmente lo que se conoce como la *"tragedia de los comunes".* Todo mundo comienza a saquearlo lo más rápidamente posible, ya que si no lo saqueas tú, lo saqueará el vecino y no te dejará nada. 

Son los oaxaqueños modernos, con sus iPads y automóviles, los que tienen más posibilidades de salvar la selva, y no los zapotecas prehispánicos con sus técnicas de cultivo y de tala y quema. 


Comunidad serrana en Oaxaca por Hotu Matua, en Flickr

la Sierra Madre Occidental, que en el sur de Durango, y norte de Nayarit y Jalisco, es verdaderamente impenetrable y casi deshabitada. Éste es el hogar de los mexicanos huicholes.

Vi muchos incendios forestales en la sierra, quizá doce. Es la época, y persistirán hasta le entrada de la época de lluvias en mayo o junio.


Incendios en la Sierra Madre por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


Incendios en la Sierra Madre (2) por Hotu Matua, en Flickr

Una más de esta abrupta sierra huichol, santuario de la soledad, ya con los últimos rayos del sol


Sierra Madre Occidental en el sur de Durango por Hotu Matua, en Flickr

Una hermosa panorámica del tan de moda Parque Bicentenario de Silao


----------



## gabo79

*Luxor , Egypt*


Untitled por L4ur4, en Flickr


Mount Sinai sunset by jasbond007, on Flick

At the foot of Mount Sinai, St. Catherine's Monastery is built around what is thought to be Mose's Burning Bush. It was in this area, they say, that he received the Ten Commandments. Built in the 6th century, St. Catherine's is also a formidable fortification, with granite walls 40 to 200 feet tall. *Over 1,400 years old, this is one of the oldest monasteries in the world, and its original preserved state is unmatched.*


EG04 0874 St. Catherine's Monastery, Mt. Sinai by Templar1307, on Flickr


Sinaï Egypte by scalepa, on Flickr


Sinaï Egypte by scalepa, on Flickr


Ras Mohamed National Park, Sinai, Egypt by joysmith7mr, on Flickr









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4579931/

Aswan


Aswan, sunset and the Nile by blauepics, on Flickr








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4654084/


----------



## gabo79

*Nepal*









source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=64848









source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=64848










source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=64848









source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=65331

Annapurna moutain range, Annapurna Conservation Area, Gandaki, north-central Nepal


Rhododendron & Annapurna by Feng Wei Photography, on Flickr

Terraced fields near Gorkha District, Gandaki, West Nepal


Terraced fields near Gorkha by Sunrider007, on Flickr

Himalayan Mountain Range


Himalayan Mountain Range by Sumit-Gupta, on Flickr

Gokyo peak, Khumbu region, Nepal.


Gokyo Ri revisited by blikopener2, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79

*Nepal*

Katmandu









source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=72754









source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=64848









source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=64848









source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=64848









source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=71925









source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=71925


----------



## gabo79

*NEPAL*









source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=71925









source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=71925









source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=71925









source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=71925









source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=71925









source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=71925

*Jharkot, Mustang*









[source]

*Simikot, Humla*








Source

*Darchula*








Source


----------



## gabo79

*Canaima *










*Salto Ángel - Venezuela*











*Sierra Madre Oriental en México*


----------



## gabo79

*Bora bora *



1109-50 Moorea Oponohu Bay by Travelmonkeys, on Flickr


1109-40 Moorea Cook's Bay by Travelmonkeys, on Flickr


1109-60 Moorea Mt. Rotui by Travelmonkeys, on Flickr


1108-66 Bora Bora Mt. Otemanu by Travelmonkeys, on Flickr


* Papeete, PF*



1110-62 Papeete by Travelmonkeys, on Flickr


Papeete Ferry Port by NUkiwi, on Flickr


Le diadème by Éole, on Flickr

*Tahiti, PF*



Tahitian Long Distance Outrigger at Matavai Bay, Tahiti by U Jay, on Flickr

*Isla de Pascua *


----------



## gabo79

*Slovakia land of thousand hills
Slovakia is famous for it´s breathtaking nature. 
*
Starts with Low Tatras National Park














































Continues with Mala Fatra National Park














































And ends with Tatras National Park (TANAP) 



























































































and in addition Choc mountains and Sulov rocks 

















​


----------



## gabo79

*Cataluña Spain.*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/alessandrocoiro/2569539695/sizes/l/in/set-72157605519894384/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alessandrocoiro/2569543475/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/panoramyx/4087523344/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bcnbits/1906433949/sizes/o/in/set-72157602994051099/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/arresembasaitus/4049390956/sizes/o/in/set-72157600480883164/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bcnbits/3044214936/sizes/o/in/set-72157609484237432/


----------



## gabo79

*Te Anau/Doubtful Sound*









​


----------



## gabo79

*Transfagarasan Pass in Romania. *









http://thewellers.net/photos/photoalbums/Romania/Transfagarasan/









http://thewellers.net/photos/photoalbums/Romania/Transfagarasan/slides/Transfagarasan%20011.JPG









http://thewellers.net/photos/photoalbums/Romania/Transfagarasan/slides/Transfagarasan%20011.JPG









http://thewellers.net/photos/photoalbums/Romania/Transfagarasan/slides/Transfagarasan%20011.JPG









http://thewellers.net/photos/photoalbums/Romania/Transfagarasan/slides/Transfagarasan%20011.JPG









http://thewellers.net/photos/photoalbums/Romania/Transfagarasan/slides/Transfagarasan%20011.JPG​


----------



## gabo79

*Greek A8*










*A45 near Granada. *

The views of Sierra Nevada are stunning.









from Flickr

*A14, in Southern Italy region of Abruzzo, at one point you take a turn and find yourself a scenery like this:*










La Majella mountains, almost 50km away...
Brazil

*Rota do Sol*










*Serra do Rio do Rastro*



















Rio-Teresópolis Rd. - Rio de Janeiro - Brazil


Subida da Serra dos Órgãos - Rio de Janeiro por Guide Tour Henrique Cesar, no Flickr




Rio - Teresópolis por guiclimb, no Flickr



Estrada de Teresópolis por rscotrim, no Flickr


TEREaug2010 098 por Denilson Costa RJ-BR, no Flickr




TEREaug2010 092 por Denilson Costa RJ-BR, no Flickr



Dedo de Deus - Teresópolis 2 por rscotrim, no Flickr​


----------



## gabo79

*Bergen*










*Above Isfjord, Svalbard (Norway) ...*



























taken by sqooth​


----------



## gabo79

*Siwa Oasis, Egypt*


Siwa Oasis Egypt by Migration Mark, on Flickr


Siwa by ochatosushi, on Flickr


Siwa Oasis by Aaron A. Aardvark, on Flickr











*Virunga National Park, DRC*

















http://flic.kr/p/eGXWLt

​


----------



## gabo79

*Victoria Falls, Zimbabwe*








http://flic.kr/p/eR2LRk


*Fish River Canyon, Namibia.*
The second largest canyon in the world and the largest in Africa. 160 km long, 27 km wide, 550 metres deep.








http://flic.kr/p/eEti8i​


----------



## Skyline_

Mt. Parnassus, Greece (photo taken yesterday, 7-7-2013).

Source: http://forum.snowreport.gr/showthre...9%CA%C5%D3-%C5%C9%CA%CF%CD%C5%D3-2013/page160


----------



## gabo79

*ITALY*

*Monviso* - *3,841 m (12,602 ft)*

Monte Viso or Monviso, is the highest mountain of the Cottian Alps. It's located in Italy close to the French border. Monte Viso is well known for its pyramid-like shape, and because it is higher than all its neighbouring peaks by about 500 m it can be seen from some distance, from the Piedmontese plateau and the Langhe. On a very clear day it can be seen from the spires of the Milan Cathedral.
First ascent: August 30, 1861 by William Mathews and Frederic Jacomb with guide Michel Croz.

Wikipedia



Al di là delle colline il Monviso di Sergio Massano, su Flickr


Po river & Monviso di rinogas, su Flickr


Big sunset di ste.it, su Flickr


Salve . . Piemonte ! di Giuliana 57, su Flickr


pian della regina di invaxion, su Flickr​


----------



## gabo79

*tibet*

By *圣公* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## gabo79

By *都市丽人* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## gabo79




----------



## gabo79

Precioso atardecer en los Alpes










Con gigante columna de ceniza del volcán Popocatépetl amanece este 7 de julio










La estrella en el cráter y derrumbes incandescentes en el Volcán de Colima, Noviembre 2002









​
La montaña Kangtega en el Himalaya


----------



## Peregrin Tuk

*Santiago this weekend*


----------



## Linguine

thanks for the magnificent photos guys. :cheers:


----------



## gabo79

PAMIR


----------



## gabo79

un poco diferente.. pero merece la pena. fast ferry de Fred. Olsen y al fondo Tenerife y como no el Teide 




(Jorgems en flickr)​


----------



## gabo79

Monterrey



IZTA






SIERRA MADRE OCCIDENTAL



​


----------



## gabo79

*CAÑON DEL COBRE *


----------



## gabo79

*Mountainous region in Tuolumne Meadows, California, US*


The High Country by oruwu, on Flickr

*Unicorn & Cockscomb Ridge Panorama*


Unicorn & Cockscomb Ridge Panorama by oruwu, on Flickr

*Cockscomb Detail*


Cockscomb Detail by oruwu, on Flickr


----------



## gabriel campos

Florianopólis - Brazil


Neve e Floripa por Erich Casagrande, no Flickr​


----------



## gabo79

gabo79 said:


> *México top 2 and 3*
> 
> 
> Popocatepetl Vulcano from Jiutepec por jqalva, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Amanecer Poblano por LANCER., en Flickr
> 
> 
> Volcán Popocatépetl por LANCER., en Flickr
> 
> *Volcán Popocatépetl con su nube lenticular*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Volcán de Colima y nube lenticular a la media noche (20 de enero de 2011)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Volcán Popocatépetl desde San Pedro Cholula, Puebla
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Iztaccihuatl....créditos a sus autores *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Iztaccihualt - Puebla*
> 
> 
> Iztaccihualt - Puebla por Luismontalv0, en Flickr​


..


----------



## Yellow Fever

Burning Peaks by Ania.Photography, on Flickr


glacier point panorama by CNaene, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Embalse de Llauset by inaxiotejerina, on Flickr


Moonrise over the Karwendel Mountains [Explored] by Hörspielhörerin [here and there], on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Lodalen by TimerTom, on Flickr


Follow me into the mountains by Nuuttipukki, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79

*PERU*

*Urubamba - Cuzco*









by Lee Lazarus

*Ocoña-Arequipa*









by thejourney1972


*Chachani - Arequipa*









by M.Teviloj



*Patapampa - Arequipa*









by marcoslana

*Chacraraju - Ancash*









by mikemellinger


----------



## gabo79

*Conococha-Ancash*









by Bernd und Petra Hiltmann


*Quebrada Santa Cruz - Ancash*









by walrus.as.emoticon


*Road Arequipa - Caylloma*









by crazy little thing called blog


*Pink Mountains - Cusco*










*Desert Dunes - Ica*










*Cordillera Blanca - Ancash*









by ddourojeanni


----------



## gabo79

gabo79 said:


> One of the most beautiful parts of the French Overseas Territories.
> 
> Just a minor correction It is spelled Réunion - it's official name is French.
> 
> 
> Reunion www.ideeperviaggiare.it by IDEE_PER_VIAGGIARE, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Reunion www.ideeperviaggiare.it by IDEE_PER_VIAGGIARE, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Reunion www.ideeperviaggiare.it by IDEE_PER_VIAGGIARE, on Flickr
> 
> 
> MARCHÉ DE SAINT PAUL crédit photo IRT EMMANUEL VIRIN.JPG by IDEE_PER_VIAGGIARE, on Flickr
> 
> 
> CASCADE TROU DE FER crédit photo IRT Serge Gélabert.jpg by IDEE_PER_VIAGGIARE, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Reunion www.ideeperviaggiare.it by IDEE_PER_VIAGGIARE, on Flickr
> 
> The title should be chanced to Réunion - France. Or Réunion - French Overseas Territory.​..


..


----------



## gabo79

Nieve en brasil floripa con sus alpes nevados 
*Florianópolis, 23/07/2013*


----------



## gabo79

*Florianópolis*









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1505078&page=10









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1505078&page=10









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pp5nw/9358252755/
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1505078&page=10









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1505078&page=10









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1505078&page=10


----------



## gabo79

*Matterhorn - Switzerland*

Source @wikipedia



























Smoking Mountain - Where are the firefighters?:lol:


----------



## gabo79

*Mount Merapi*

Central Java Province - Indonesia

*Mount Merapi*, Gunung Merapi (*literally Fire Mountain in Indonesian/Javanese*), is an active stratovolcano located on the border between Central Java and Yogyakarta, Indonesia. *It is the most active volcano in Indonesia and has erupted regularly since 1548*. It is located approximately 28 kilometres (17 mi) north of Yogyakarta city, and thousands of people live on the flanks of the volcano, with villages as high as 1,700 metres (5,600 ft) above sea level










*Mount Merapi volcano spews smoke as seen from Deles village in Klaten, near the ancient city of Yogyakarta, November 1, 201*0. (REUTERS/Dwi Oblo)










*Lightning strikes as Mount Merapi erupts, as seen from Ketep village in Magelang, Indonesia's Central Java province November* 6, 2010. (REUTERS/Beawiharta)










*Dead trees and ash cover a damaged house with the erupting Mount Merapi in the background in Sleman, Yogyakarta province, central Java, on November 6, 2010*. (BAY ISMOYO/AFP/Getty Images)










*Molten lava flows from the crater of Mount Merapi captured in this long exposure photograph taken from Klaten district in Central Java province late on November 2, 2010*. (SONNY TUMBELAKA/AFP/Getty Images)










*Mount Merapi spews lava and smoke as it erupted again on Wednesday as seen from Sidorejo village in Klaten on November 3, 2010*. (REUTERS/Beawiharta)










*Lava and ash spews from the top of Mount Merapi, viewed from Klaten district in Central Java province before dawn on November 6, 2010. (BAY ISMOYO/AFP/Getty Images)*










source : 
http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2010/11/mount_merapis_eruptions.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mount_Merapi​


----------



## bozenBDJ

^^
You should have used more recent images.


----------



## gabo79

Queen of Hunza Valley by NotMicroButSoft (Winter Survival - Keran Top Exped, on Flickr


Terrace Farming by imranthetrekker , new year new adventures, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79

Lake Phandar by imranthetrekker , new year new adventures, on Flickr


Ayun by imranthetrekker , new year new adventures, on Flickr


A glimpse of Hindukush by imranthetrekker , new year new adventures, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79

Karakorum Highway by imranthetrekker , new year new adventures, on Flickr


Nanga Parbat by imranthetrekker , new year new adventures, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79

*Parque Nacional de Yosemite, en Estados Unidos.*


----------



## gabo79

*Vitória en panorámicas*


























​


----------



## gabo79

*Cañón del Huajuco entre bruma y la llamada "Sierra de la Silla", que se extiende desde Guadalupe hasta Allende*


Al dejar Nuevo León por Hotu Matua, en Flickr

*Amanecer sobre el municipio de Santa Catarina*


Amanecer sobre Santa Catarina por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


*El municipio de Zaragoza, bien en el sur, en la sierra. Es un municipio muy escasamente poblado, pero lleno de belleza natural.
Chequen las áreas de "calvicie" en la montaña, que es donde hay desforestación por cultivos.
*

Zaragoza según los dioses por Hotu Matua, en Flickr

*Ya hay nieve en la cumbre del Cerro del Potosí.
Foto del martes pasado al amanecer. Chequen la zona blanca en la cumbre.
*

Amanecer sobre Cerro el Potosí por Hotu Matua, en Flickr​


----------



## gabo79

*Amanecer sobre las crestas de los municipios de Santiago, Rayones y Galeana.*


Composición matinal con Potosí y crestas serranas (2) por Hotu Matua, en Flickr



*Allende y la Sierra Madre Oriental*


Allende y Sierra Madre Oriental según los dioses por Hotu Matua, en Flickr



*
La Presa de la Boca desde el otro lado de la Sierra de la Silla
*

Presa de la Boca desde el otro lado por Hotu Matua, en Flickr​


----------



## gabo79

Municipio de Galeana. Este municipio tiene dos zonas bien diferenciadas: la sierra, y el altiplano. En esta foto muestro el lado de la sierra a la izquierda (con el Cerro el Potosí), y el altiplano a la derecha. Se trata de un municipio con comunidades con una economía razonable, basada en la agricultura de riego, y otras muy precaria, donde los campesinos apenas sobreviven a base de la talla de lechuguilla, una cactácea.


Tarde clemente sobre el altiplano por Hotu Matua, en Flickr

Amanecer sobre el municipio de Pesquería


Amanecer sobre Pesquería por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


----------



## gabo79

la Sierra Madre ésta es una de las que más me gustan: puede verse todo su espesor y las tres grandes zonas de Nuevo León: la planicie costera (A), la sierra (B) y el altiplano (D).

C = Valle intramontano
X = Cerro El Potosí


El espesor de la Sierra (anotada) por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


La siguiente foto representa el avistamiento del Cerro del Potosí a mayor distancia que yo he vivido.
Estaba apenas sobrevolando el cañón del Huajuco, quizá por encima del tempo mormón más o menos. Y sobre las crestas de la sierra, al fondo, lo logré ver a plenitud.


Blues for Nuevo Leon por Hotu Matua, en Flickr​


----------



## gabo79

Este es el mejor acercamiento que he logrado a Laguna de Sánchez


Laguna de Sanchez closeup por Hotu Matua, en Flickr

Ciénega del Toro, municipio de Galeana, a unos 2200 m sobre el nivel del mar.


Cienega del Toro por Hotu Matua, en Flickr​


----------



## gabo79

*Saba antillas Carribean *











Saba from the sky, en route from Saint Eustatius.









Approaching Saba from the ferry.


----------



## gabo79

*Saba antillas Carribean *









Saba with the Ferry (Dawn II)









View on Saint Eustatius.









Booby Hill.


----------



## gabo79

Booby Hill and Saint Eustatius.









Cove Bay.


----------



## gabo79

Saint Eustatius again kay:









Sunset


----------



## gabo79

*Saba antillas Carribean* 










Look at Hell's Gate and the airport from the top of Mount Scenery (c) DoomaDooma










Windwardside as seen from the top of Mount Scenery.


(click here for full resolution)


----------



## Kingslayer

Mountain Velebit, Croatia
Highest peak is Vaganski Vrh at 1757 meters









by Leo - Zd










by Brch










by Aleksandar Gospić










by Leo - Zd










by Leo - Zd


----------



## Vakai

*Mount Kilimanjaro, Tanzania
*



























Pics at Ginos Photography facebook.


----------



## Vakai

*Algeria*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/boutarouk/with/6891390679/



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/boutarouk/with/6891390679/

@ flickr


----------



## gabo79

*Dominican republic the Haitises*









Los Haitises By manelik balcacer on flickr


9Jun4931 por SkyHoppers Aerial Adventures, en Flickr


9Jun4930 por SkyHoppers Aerial Adventures, en Flickr​


----------



## gabo79

*DOMINICAN REPUBLIC*









Valle del Río Yaque del Sur entre Azua y Barahona, By Jürgen W on flickr









Río Ocoa entre Azua y Baní, By Jürgen W on flickr










Isla Cabritos y el Lago Enriquillo By Rafael Arvelo, Cimarrón on flickr









Hatillo By Ely146 on flickr​


----------



## gabo79

Playa Moron in Samana 

*Damajagua* Dominican republic.


----------



## TuzlaBoy

*Bosnia and Herzegovina Mountains*
Sarajevo and his olimpic mountains.









Mostar to Sarajevo 









Trnovacko glacial lake at Maglic mountain









Jablanica









Vranica Prokosko glacial lake









Village of Dejcici near Sarajevo








Vlasic ski resort


















Jahorina ski resort



























Volujak mountain - Sutjeska national park









Bjelasnica ski resort


----------



## gabo79

Playa Moron in Samana


----------



## gabo79

*Blue Mountains Jamaica
*

Source

*Mona Reservoir | Kingston*


Mona Reservoir by Darien Robertson, on Flickr


Sunrise Over The Hills by Jason McIntosh, on Flickr​


----------



## gabo79

*KILIMANJARO TANZANIA*






























​


----------



## gabo79

*More Pics of Halong Bay, Vietnam,* 






































http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1085/4599537111_d2cf9fe614_b.jpg​


----------



## gabo79

*Early morning in Halong Bay*.










*Halong Bay - Many cruises lasts for one night and most of the junks anchors at the same place, causing rather crowded conditions. We decided to have an extra day in Halong Bay and had the chance to get away from the crowd and see a more densily "populated area.*


----------



## gabo79

*Vietnam - Halong Bay*
*
Halong Bay is one of Vietnam's most famous and popular tourist sites. It has been on Unesco's list of World Heritage Sites since 1994.
Halong Bay covers an area of about 1553km2 and includes 1960 limestone islands.*


















*By TorErikP, flickr*

*Halong Bay - These two islets have become a kind of symbol of Halong Bay. They are called the Fighting Cocks.*


----------



## gabo79

*Halong Bay - The name Halong Bay or Vinh Ha Long, means "Bay of the Descending Dragon";. According to the myth, the Gods sent a family of dragons to help the Viet people defending their land. The dragons spat out thousands of pearls. When hitting the sea the pearls turned into the islets and islands forming a perfect fortress against the invaders.*



















*By TorErikP, flickr*



















*By TorErikP, flickr*


----------



## gabo79

*Halong Bay - This is the junk from Hailong Junks that was our home for two days.*



















*Halong Bay - Inside many of the limestone islands there are caves of varying size. The Cave of Surprise is one of the biggest and includes a lit walking path where the various limestone formations can be explored.*










*same source above.*​


----------



## TuzlaBoy

*Prenj Bosnia and Herzegovina*








Bjelasnica


----------



## gabo79

Amboro NP, Bolivia por Arthur Anker, en Flickr
*Santa Cruz Department*


----------



## TuzlaBoy

*Bosnia and Herzegovina*
*Bjelasnica ski resort.
*
























*Vlasic ski resort*
















*Neretva river, Čvrsnica.*








*Konjic Town*








*Vranica*








*Higest point in Bosnia Maglic*








*Čabulja*








Zelengora, Visegrad town








Drina river, Maglic in back.








Prenj








*Prenj and WILD HORSES OF BOSNIA*


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Nice photos but we MUST provide the source of where you got the pictures from. Thanks!


----------



## gabo79

*^^ Anse Lazio, Praslin Island Seychelles, by Igor. L*










*^^ Anse Source d'Argent, La Digue Island Seychelles by Igor. L*


----------



## gabo79

*Seychelles, Untouched Beauty*









By *Mau71*









By *killthebird*​


----------



## gabo79

*CANADA MT ROBSON*​


http://www.flickr.com/photos/cookie_banana/7262775024/ by cookie_banana, on Flickr


The View from our balcony at the Mountain River Lodge, Mt Robson by cookie_banana, on Flickr


Ice Fields Parkway - Jasper National Park by cookie_banana, on Flickr


Moose Lake by cookie_banana, on Flickr


Bighorn Sheep - Icefields Parkway by cookie_banana, on Flickr[/SIZE]​


----------



## gabo79

*ICELAND
*

*Snaefellsness Peninsula ICELAND*









_by popcity _

*Kirkjufell in Autumn*


_by popcity _

*Snaefellsness Peninsula*








[
_by popcity _​


----------



## gabo79

*Brandberg Mountain at Sunrise biggest rock in the earth*


Brandberg Mountain at Sunrise biggest rock in the earth by hannes.steyn, on Flickr


The Rock - Uluru evening by Percita, on Flickr​


----------



## gabo79

The Moon Valley in San Pedro Atacama Desert Chile por Christian Bobadilla, en Flickr


----------



## gabo79

*Værøy, Norway
*


wjfox said:


>


----------



## gabo79

Rauk formations near Gotland island, Sweden:


N7B_2144 by Gotland.info, on Flickr


Gotland Rauk Hunden by wolligraf, on Flickr


Happiness is a Swedish sunset; it is there for all, but most of us look the other way and lose it by Christolakis, on Flickr


Rauk by dwaffie, on Flickr


rauk, fårö, gotland by Stefan Andersson, on Flickr


ev2öö.jpg 156 by saabrobz, on Flickr


Rauk by saabrobz, on Flickr


Gotland midsommar 2010 by Michael Backman, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79

*Sierra Nevada (Andalucía), Spain:*


Mulhacen the highest pic in Spanish peninsula. Sierra Nevada.Granada. Andalucía. Spain por zanzibarcordoba, en Flickr


Sierra Nevada por Maximo Lopez, en Flickr


Granada y Sierra Nevada por juandesant, en Flickr


Corral de Veleta, Sierra Nevada, España por Andrea Loria, en Flickr


Subir al Pico Veleta, Parque Nacional Sierra Nevada / Climb the summit of Veleta, Sierra Nevada National Park por eszsara, en Flickr


----------



## ardues

Walking in the mountains. Egypt.


1 096 by ardues2013, on Flickr


1 092 by ardues2013, on Flickr


1 073 by ardues2013, on Flickr


1 080 by ardues2013, on Flickr


1 063 by ardues2013, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79

*ETNA VOLCANO*


Cala Cinque Denti, Pantelleria by SimonEtna2000, on Flickr


Etna sunrise by SimonEtna2000, on Flickr

*Regalbuto *










by  Carlo Columba on Flickr

*Catania from Etna*


Catania from Etna by MikeJDavis, on Flickr

*Mount Etna dominates the Sicilian landscape*


Mount Etna dominates the Sicilian landscape by MikeJDavis, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79

*Mont Saint-Michel, France*


Merveille normande di Mathieu Rivrin - Photographies, su Flickr
*
Mount Pilatus, Switzerland*


view on Pilatus di Rolf F., su Flickr


*Schwarzwald. Germany*


Schwarzwald Panorama di Seilbahnen, su Flickr

*
Lapporten and aurora borealis, northern Sweden:*


Northern Lights in Sweden by The Aurora Zone, on Flickr​


----------



## gabo79

*Naeyeonsan Provincial Park* KOREA


Fall Colors-Naeyeonsan Provincial Park-Pohang-South Korea by mikemellinger, on Flickr

*Woraksan National Park*


Woraksan-WRK01-13 by Hiking Hub Korea, on Flickr

*Mt.Seoraksan 설악산*, Gangwon Province 강원도


Flickr에서 Seorak님의 천불동

- Cheonbuldong valley 천불동 


*Boeun 보은*, North Chungcheong Province 충청북도 


Flickr에서 목동(malchin)님의 수리티재

view of Suritijae pass 수리티재​


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice photos guys :cheers:


----------



## gabo79

*The beautiful valley in Quynh Son* vietnam
Location: Quynh Son commune, Bac Son province, Lang Son


_DSC9949-pano2 by tu_geo, on Flickr


*Nho Que Canyon*
Location: Dong Van district, Ha Giang province


NhoQue canyon, VietNam by tu_geo, on Flickr


*Ngo Dong (corn field) river*
Location: Ninh Hai commune, Hoa Lu district, Ninh Binh province


Ngodong river - VietNam by tu_geo, on Flickr


*Ma Pi Leng pass - “the top mighty scenery”*
Location: Dong Van district, Ha Giang province


Untitled_Panorama_5953_5981_L by tu_geo, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79

San Carlos Bariloche - Río Negro - Argentina


Nahuel Huapi Lake, Bariloche por Ricardo Bevilaqua, no Flickr


Lago Mascardi por Ricardo Bevilaqua, no Flickr


San Carlos de Bariloche on the horizon por Ricardo Bevilaqua, no Flickr


Villa Traful por Ricardo Bevilaqua, no Flickr

​


----------



## gabo79

Cerro El Cono - Peru









by Diego Pérez

Chicon Mountain - Peru









by Sol & Luna lodge spa

*Paracas National Reserve, Pacific Coast - Peru*








by thejourney1972 (South America addicted), en Flickr

*Ptarí-tepui, Venezuela*



_EMA7519-Edit-Edit por Eduardo Cisneros1, en Flickr

Grey Lake
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









The Grey lake por Andreas Kaufer, en Panoramio​


----------



## gabo79

Romania​


Because most of the highest peaks are concentrated in few of Romania's ~70 ranges, I will not post only those peaks but rather one photo from each of first ten tallest ranges.


Map of mountain ranges of Romania:



























*Făgăraș Mountains* - tallest peaks: Moldoveanu (tallest in Romania, in picture below): 2.544 m, Negoiu 2.536 m (second tallest in country)


Untitled by Tzepesh, on Flickr​

















*Parâng Mountains* - tallest peak - Parângul Mare, 2.519 m - in picture


Munții Parâg - Vârful Parângul Mare 2519 m by mari25_ro, on Flickr​

















*Retezat Mountains* - tallest peaks - Peleaga 1.509 m (in picture), Păpușa 2508 m


2509m by Angela Radulescu, on Flickr​





















*Bucegi Mountains* - tallest peaks - Omu - 2.505 m (in picture), Bucura - 2.503 m


Apus la Vf. Omu by gagiu, on Flickr​




















*Iezer - Păpușa Mountains* - tallest peak - Vârfu Roșu - 2.469 m


DSC_0378 by alexhodorogea, on Flickr​




















*Rodna Mountains* - tallest peak - Pietrosu, 2.303 m


lazy cloud by Wall-E_BV, on Flickr​



















*Lotru Mountains* - tallest peak - Șteflești, 2.244 m


lotru by cosminahapy, on Flickr​





















*Țarcu Mountains* - tallest peak - Țarcu - 2.190 m


Tarcu Mountains - Romania (6) by Grim Reaper 1592, on Flickr​






















*Leaota Mountains* - tallest peak - Leaota - 2.133 m


Leaota by Iridiu192, on Flickr​























*Căpățânii Mountains* - tallest peak - Nedeia - 2.130 m


_MG_1594 by Alina Carmina Dilimot, on Flickr​


----------



## oakwood....

*Region Dalmatia / Croatia*










by me


----------



## Igor L.

*Carpathians, Ukraine*

--->>>








http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/chi-to-snilos-meni-669366/


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ pic isn't shown.


----------



## Igor L.

*Crimean Mountains, Ukraine*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/nad-oblakami-585805/

*Above the Clouds*








http://shulga55.35photo.ru/photo_496470/









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/user/1107/


----------



## Igor L.

*Crimean Mountains, Ukraine*









http://beerlogoff.35photo.ru/photo_117498/









http://www.panoramio.com/user/2611103



Yellow Fever said:


> pic isn't shown.


*?*


----------



## Igor L.

*Carpathians, Ukraine*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/340795/









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/380655/









http://vk.com/authentica









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/340428/









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/380079/









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/369524/


----------



## Igor L.

*Carpathians, Ukraine*

A Winter's Tale









^^ Lord of the clouds=)


















http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/user/1560/album/5099/?page=0


















http://photographers.com.ua/profile/andrj_majovskij/


----------



## Igor L.

gabo79 said:


> Seychelles, Untouched Beauty
> 
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2313/2184373831_985494409d_b.jpg


My pics of Seychelles





































Seychelles are very beautiful islands but the Seychelles mountains are very low (max ~900 m).


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice new photos


----------



## gabo79

*Swiss alps*



Fourier said:


> Retomando o tópico:
> 
> 01.	O Obsee, em Lungern, Cantão de Obwalden. No verão...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: www.flickr.com, foto: ceca67
> 
> 02.	E no inverno....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: www.flickr.com, foto: ceca67
> 
> 03.	E os bodes subiram no teto!!!! Kulm, Cantão de Schwyz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: www.flickr.com, foto: ceca67
> 
> 04.	Stock, Cantão do Uri.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: www.flickr.com, foto: ceca67
> 
> 05.	Quarten, Cantão St. Gallen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: www.flickr.com, foto: ceca67
> 
> 06.	Neva pouco? Rsrsrs!! Melchsee- Frutt, Cantão Obwalden, no inverno.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: www.flickr.com, foto: ceca67
> 
> 07.	Ainda em Kulm, Cantão Schwyz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: www.flickr.com, foto: ceca67
> 
> 08.	Lago em Engelberg, Cantão Obwalden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: www.flickr.com, foto: ceca67
> 
> 09.	Walchwill, Cantão Zug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: www.flickr.com, foto: ceca67
> 
> 10.	Tanensee, Cantão Obwalden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: www.flickr.com, foto: ceca67


----------



## Yellow Fever

simply beautiful! well done guys!


----------



## gabo79

*Northern Sweden*


Lapland Tipi by Matt Kawashima, on Flickr


Skierffe Rapadalen par talaakso, sur Flickr


Lapporten Pano par CalleHoglund, sur Flickr

*Lake Bled, Slovenia*


by *eaglelam89*


----------



## HKG

Zuo-er mountain, China.
http://www.lvwo.com/bbs/redirect.php?tid=19863&goto=lastpost#lastpost


----------



## gabo79

SIERRA MADRE OCCIDENTAL 

CANYON BALUARTE 



Visita al Baluarte por Lone Crow, en Flickr









Puente Baluarte por FOTOGRAFIADECALIDAD, en Flickr


Visita al Baluarte por Lone Crow, en Flickr









Fotografía de Calidad por FOTOGRAFIADECALIDAD, en Flickr









Puente Baluarte por FOTOGRAFIADECALIDAD, en Flickr


puente el Baluarte por GMAYNEZ1, en Flickr​


----------



## Diggerdog

Golden Gate Highlands, South Africa



Diggerdog said:


> Golden Gate Highlands National Park, Orange Free State, South Africa. The massive sandstone cliffs glowing in the African sunset gave this park its name. These rugged border highlands give way to the Maloti mountain range in Lesotho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Images by Hougaard Malan Landscape Photography
> www.hougaardmalan.com


----------



## Igor L.

gabo79 said:


> *Swiss alps*


My pics of Swiss Alps


----------



## gabo79

Sweden Mts


DSC01004 by velo678, on Flickr


DSC01172 by velo678, on Flickr


DSC01203 by velo678, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai

*Annabon Island, Equatorial Guinea
*










Source.


----------



## gabo79

Mount Olympus, legendary home of Zeus and the Greek pantheon of gods. Of all the mountains I've climbed around the world, this was my favourite, even though it was far from the highest or most physically demanding. It rises its full height from the Aegean, and combines unspoilt Alpine scenery with an airy exposed scramble to reach the highest summit, Mytikas, at 2919m.

This month saw the 100th anniversary of the first ascent of Olympus. Antonis Papagiannopoulos published this excellent book to mark the centenary, and these are mostly his photos.

Approaching a wintry Olympus from the east









In summer from the east









Winter close up of the pinnacle rock formations on Mytikas (nose), the highest summit at 2919m









Stefani, the most difficult summit on Olympus









Looking up from the Kazania (cauldron) on the west side in summer









A similar view in winter









The precipitous drop into Kazania viewed from Skolio (2nd highest peak at 2911m)









In winter...









In summer the pine forests are fragrant









Airy exposed scrambling and a head for heights are needed to reach the highest summit, Mytikas









Looking down from the summit of Greece's highest mountain, and 2nd highest in the Balkans









A winter ascent is a more serious mountaineering challange. This is Skolio









Mytikas from Skala, showing the most popular ascent route ahead









Summer view from Kazania









Alpenglow on Mytikas and Stefani









View east towards the Aegean Sea









This video gives an idea of the last section of the climb in summer.


----------



## Peregrin Tuk

bravo ukraine!


----------



## HKG

Wanfenglin Forest, China.
http://www.mafengwo.cn/i/608871.html

*scroll >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*


----------



## gabo79

Crimean Mountains, Ukraine wow


----------



## Japanac

Woow, how beautiful can be mountains!
Like Greece and Ukraine mountains, they are my favourite! :cheers:


----------



## gabo79

Nha Trang


Thương thuyền by hiendiep, on Flickr


104A BUỔI SÁNG NHA TRANG #2 by phambathinh, on Flickr


Nhatrang June 2013 by hiendiep, on Flickr


BaoDai300_02 by hiendiep, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79

Da Nang





































src









src


----------



## Žemėpatis

Igor L. said:


> http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/340428/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/380079/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/369524/


One word. *Fantastic!* :drool::drool:
Also, congratulations, Ukraine, in Eurobasket-2013. The best performance and a ticket to the World Championship in Spain next year. :cheers:


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

*Romania, Carpathian Mountains*


transfagarasan road wallpaper by Infoway - Web Development Company, on Flickr


----------



## Diggerdog

Still getting good late snow in the ranges around Cape Town and in the wine lands of South Africa 




annman said:


> Mostertshoek near Wolseley:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waboomberg, outside Ceres:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Bo-Swaarmoed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Gydo Pass:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reflections below Theronsberg Pass:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sybasberg outside Wolseley:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mostertshoek Twins between Wolseley and Worcester:


----------



## gabo79

Autumn forest in the Ordesa National Park, Pyrenees:









Source


----------



## Diggerdog

I have hiked that Valley in Ordesa - epic, Jurassic Park type glacial remnant. The cliffs on either side tower just so high, there were still big snow clumps even in late May. And the view from village of Torla is special. 
Never to be forgotten.


----------



## gabo79

Phuket City Scape by Extreme Men, on Flickr


Phuket Night City scape by Extreme Men, on Flickr


USS Nimitz is at anchorage at sunrise in Phuket, Thailand. by Official U.S. Navy Imagery, on Flickr


On the rocks by robep, on Flickr

​


----------



## gabo79

Langur said:


> Boeing 747-8i, the world's longest airliner, flying over Mount Baker in the Cascades, Washington State.


..


----------



## HKG

Great Wall mountain, China.
http://bbs.ziling.com/thread-1252216-1-1.html


----------



## gabo79

*Fall Color And Mts*. 

*Durango CO*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/getfreeart/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/getfreeart/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/getfreeart/


----------



## Diggerdog

Table Mountain, Cape Town South Africa. View from Lions Head peak over the saddle. 

That building on the lower slopes is the Lower Cable Station where the Cable car starts its journey to the clouds at the summit.


----------



## gabo79

Stone Mountain, Georgia, USA










the lone mountain Mt tanaraki


----------



## indaco1

gabo79 said:


> the lone mountain Mt tanaraki


Taranaki


----------



## gabo79

*GUATEMALA*

*Erupción del Santiaguito:*


Erruption of Santa Maria por maxint, en Flickr​
*Campamento en la palangana del Pico Mayor del Acatenango:*


The camping por maxint, en Flickr​
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=892280&page=141​


----------



## gabo79

edit


----------



## gabo79

edit


----------



## gabo79

Nova Scotia









Courtesy of dreamr

*New Brunswick*









Courtesy of gocanada

*Yukon*









Courtesy of gocanada

*Alberta*









Courtesy of Jane McLean


----------



## gabo79

Autumn surrounds the Cass Scenic Railroad in West Virginia


Cass Scenic Railroad by Scriptunas Images, on Flickr


Cass Scenic Railroad by Scriptunas Images, on Flickr

The Mississippi River near Read's Landing, Minnesota yesterday (that's a bald eagle in the photo too):


mnoct201227 by afsmps, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79

Fall foliage in Guadalupe Mountains National Park


----------



## gabo79

These photos were all taken by me at various points along the Mississippi River, a few miles north of Minneapolis in the suburban cities of Anoka, Dayton, and Ramsey.

*October 14, 2012*


----------



## gabo79

*White Mountains, New Hampshire*


Rock Formation on North Sugarloaf by Adam Woodworth, on Flickr


*Skyline touched by fall*









Una S


----------



## gabo79

Apalachian Mts


----------



## gabo79

*The Canadian Rockies*



Langur said:


> ^ I actually enjoyed his photos even if there were rather a lot of them. :dunno:
> 
> And now for some of the finest scenery in Her Majesty's Commonwealth Realms:
> 
> 
> *The Canadian Rockies*
> 
> 
> Two postcard views of Moraine Lake backed by the Ten Peaks (up to 3424m):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mount Rundle (2948m) is close to the town of Banff in the Banff National Park and is an easy scramble to the top:


----------



## gabo79

The Jumbo Purcells (3437m) are not strictly in the Rockies but are very close by:











The Ramparts rise 1200m (3200m above sea level) above Amethyst Lake in Jasper National Park:













Mount Robson (3954m) is the highest peak in the Canadian Rockies and the 3000m South Face (2nd photo) is by far the largest mountain face in the Rockies - almost Himalayan in scale:




















Peyto Lake, in common with Moraine Lake and many others nearby, is stained a brilliant turquoise by rock flour ground out by the glaciers:











Mount Birdwood (3097m):











Mount Assiniboine (3618m) is often called "the Matterhorn of North America":


----------



## gabo79

Cascade Mountain (2998m) is also close to Banff in the Banff National Park and can also be easily scrambled:




















The Icefields Parkway links most of the Canadian Rocky Mountains National Parks (Banff, Jasper, Kootenay, Yoho, Robson, Assiniboine etc):











Mount Chephren (3307m) from the Icefields Parkway:


----------



## gabo79

Herbert Lake with the Bow Range beyond:











Medicine Lake in the Jasper National Park:











Lake Minnewanka in Banff National Park:











The north face of Mount Edith Cavell (3363m):


----------



## gabo79

*Genesee Gorge, Letchworth State Park NY*


Genesee Gorge, Letchworth by savage gardener, on Flickr


Living on the edge by savage gardener, on Flickr

Fall hits the South


_DSC9827 by scott509273, on Flickr


_DSC9812 by scott509273, on Flickr


Piedmont Park Atlanta GA 1 by Iran Watson, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79

Michigan.

Sleeping Bear









ExploreTheShore

Telluride CO, 9.23


Telluride Gold Season 2013 by VisitTelluride.com, on Flickr


Telluride Gold Season 2013 by VisitTelluride.com, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79

*Salt Lake City*


Autumn in Salt Lake City Park by Photo Dean, on Flickr


Autumn in Salt Lake City's Memory Grove by Photo Dean, on Flickr


4th South UTA TRAX by Photo Dean, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79

*Durango, México*, *fall.*






















































Autor: Grijalva Santiago


----------



## gabo79

*Fall begins in Alaska:*


September In Alaska by MarculescuEugenIancuD60Alaska, on Flickr


Alaska Autumnal Colors by MarculescuEugenIancuD60Alaska, on Flickr



Fall In Anchorage Alaska by MarculescuEugenIancuD60Alaska, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79

Portland.


Pittock Fall 4 HDR by C.M. Keiner, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79

Silverton Colorado, September 14


Colorado Landscape (05) by BrettMarty2012, on Flickr


Colorado Landscape (03) by BrettMarty2012, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79

*Dundas Ontario*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mikeskar/

*Duluth*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jrabold/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jrabold/


----------



## gabo79

*Outside Colorado Springs*


Fall Colors on Gold Camp Road Sep 2011 (7 of 11).jpg by rich8n, on Flickr

*Southern Colorado*


SW Colorado by Spencer Foto, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79

gabo79 said:


> Antigua Guatemala
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=108096367#post108096367
> 
> Como marco de fondo para esta hermosa ciudad colonial, el Volcan de Agua con una altura de de 3,765m.
> 
> 
> Antigua por Hotu Matua, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Hunapú, guardián eterno IMG_0589-001 por Lico43, en Flickr​


...


----------



## gabo79

gabo79 said:


> Sierra Snowstorm at Dawn, Yosemite Valley, California by Thành Thành, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Ouadi Qadisha (the Holy Valley) and what remains of the Forest of the Cedars of God (Horsh Arz el-Rab) by drbreaker, on Flickr Lebanon
> 
> 
> Cedars of Lebanon Milky Way by Karim Iliya Photography, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Snow peaks by iatassi, on Flickr
> 
> Lebanon
> 
> 
> Saints Valley - Lebanon by Hanna Khoury, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Nature and snow by Alexander Photography. (Sasha El-Aref), on Flickr
> 
> 
> The beginning of the spring by Alexander Photography. (Sasha El-Aref), on Flickr


Es una lástima que los cedros del Líbano ahora están casi extintos, según previsiones en el 2100 habrán desaparecido la mitad de las especies del planeta, estas imágenes aunque hermosas son un pálido reflejo de lo que eran antes en tiempos bíblicos pues frondosos bosques cubrían todas las montañas, pero ahora ya no queda nada.

Aprecien los últimos momentos de naturaleza que quedan por de aquí al 2100 ya no verán nada y los humanos de 2200 dirán que tiempos en que se podían ver bosques que afortunados eran los de esa época tal como vemos ahora a los tiempos más antiguos y esto ira de peor en peor. 

Yo soy de la opinión que es ser humano es una plaga, es un virus, es un cáncer para el planeta, soy Biólogo y sé que todos los seres vivos por instinto tratan de logran un equilibrio con su entorno, pero el ser humano no solo, busca el tener y poseer y no le importa que está acabando con todos los demás seres vivos no se detendrá hasta que no haya más que sacar y vender, después si puede ira a devastar a otros mundos en un ciclo sin fin motivado por la riqueza.


----------



## oakwood....

*Medvednica / Croatia*










by me


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ great shot!


----------



## Japanac

Few more:














































:master:
http://www.cortinastelle.it/stars-e-mountains.htm
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1379593&page=117
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac

:master:
http://www.cortinastelle.it/stars-e-mountains.htm
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1379593&page=117
:cheers:


----------



## gabo79

*Bayan Bulak Grasslands at the foot of the Tianshan Mountains / 天山脚下巴音布鲁克草原*
Hejing County, Bayingolin Prefecture, Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China










巴音布鲁克 by jhrxiong, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79

P.N. *ORDESA Y MONTE PERDIDO*


----------



## Japanac

I'm schoked with Ordessa, I watched some pics yesterday. Spain is beautiful! :cheers:


----------



## Airman Kris™

Ozark Mountains of Arkansas. (Photo NOT by me.)


----------



## christos-greece

Really awesome, very nice new photos guys


----------



## OldKool

Silent Valley , India , part of a UNESCO World Heritage Site










Anamudi , "The Elephant's Head" , India part of a Mega Biodiversity Reserve and a UNESCO World Heritage Site




























Nanda Devi "Bliss-Giving Goddess." , It makes alongwith the national park and valley a UNESCO World Heritage Site India one of the primary sacred mountains in Hinduism most important being Mt. Kailash in Tibet .










Annual Festival for this mountain


















The Valley Of Nanda Devi


----------



## Japanac

^^










This photo reminded me on mountain Hahlić, above my discrit, half an hour from my house:









This one on the left is that one where pics were taken by me last summer:



I will post more pics, if you are intrested! 
:cheers:


----------



## oakwood....

Despite the winter to forget Velebit mountains frozen kingdom experienced some bright moments










https://hr-hr.facebook.com/aleksand...3009303416737/696952763689052/?type=1&theater


----------



## gabo79

Who's ever heard of Slogen or Stetind? If the places below were in the American West, they'd be among the most celebrated national parks in the world. It amazes me that Brits travel vast distances to "ooh" and "ahh" at California's Yosemite or New Zealand's Milford Sound, yet remain totally ignorant of equal grandeur far closer to home.

Sometimes the hype is worth it. The Grand Canyon, for instance, is genuinelly unique (or at least the finest example of its kind.) And I'm not arguing that Yosemite or Milford Sound are not beautiful, because they undoubtedly are. But why does the tourist industry bombard us with millions of glossed-up highly-saturated images of certain places, yet almost entirely ignores others of equal beauty?

It's not as simple as saying that English speaking countries are far more active in promoting their scenic splendour than peers in Europe and elsewhere (though in general this remains true). After all there's no shortage of obscure magnificence tucked away in the vast wilderness of America, Canada, and New Zealand. And some of Europe's scenic highlights - the Matterhorn or Santorini for example - are promoted and embedded in our subconscious to almost the same degree as American counterparts.

I think there's great injustice in this unequal promotion, yet it also provides an opportunity for those willing to dig deeper to discover grandeur away from the tourist hordes. Indeed that's part of the value of this thread!

I think these views of Slogen and Stetind are all the more special for the fact that there's no road/cable car access, viewing deck, souvenir shop, cafe, etc, for millions of tourists per year to shoot holiday snaps, as there are in the tourist honeypots of the American West, Canadian Rockies, or Swiss Alps.


Slogen and Hjørundfjorden viewed from Grotdal, Norway









Stetind and friends in Norway's far north, beyond the Arctic Circle


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## ehh...

*Mount Aconcagua (Argentina, Andes mountain range) seen from the nothofagus forest of El Roble hill (Chile, Coast mountain Range)*


Otoño en cerro El Roble por angu67, en Flickr


Robles en El Roble por Jc_________, en Flickr​


----------



## Marco Bruno

Serra da Estrela, highest mountain range in mainland Portugal. 
Highest peak: 1993m


----------



## Marco Bruno

Peneda-Gerez National Park, Portugal
Highest peak: 1548m


----------



## hacci

Cool.


----------



## oakwood....

*Croatia / Mt Velebit*

Farewell from the first day of spring and the Adriatic from the heights of Velebit:










https://hr-hr.facebook.com/aleksand...3009303416737/701887479862247/?type=1&theater


----------



## gabo79

Bucegi Massif seen from Râșnov


Forest, mountain, cloud, sky by haelio, on Flickr

*Montreux Riviera, Switzerland*


Montreux Riviera by francey71, on Flickr


Sonchaux by francey71, on Flickr


TOUR BAYART Saillon by francey71, on Flickr

*Le Chablais, Switzerland*


Fog (on Explore) by francey71, on Flickr


Le Chablais by francey71, on Flickr

*Derborence, Switzerland*


Derborence by francey71, on Flickr


Derborence II by francey71, on Flickr


Lever de lune by francey71, on Flickr

*Western Morava, Central Serbia*


Ovcar-Kablar George Landscape of Exceptional Features Photo Dragan Bosnic von IUCNweb auf Flickr

*Mt. Mučanj, Western Serbia*


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice new photos guys


----------



## NanoMini

Yes, the earth is beautiful.


----------



## NanoMini

Mt Fansipan, Vietnam








http://climbfansipan.com/TravelAddPhoto/fansipan-summit234.jpg









http://tuongnd.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/fansipan1.jpg


----------



## NanoMini

Fansipan is the tallest mountain in Vietnam, when you stand on the top , you can view impressive and beautiful landscape around the mountain. 








http://fansipanmountainvietnam.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/Mt_Fansipan_2.jpg








http://topastravel.vn/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/img666/NV4A/1_Fansipan_Peak.bmp








http://www.fansipantours.com.vn/upload/fansipan 1.jpg








http://sapanewtravel.com/uploads/files/Leo_fansipan.jpg


----------



## NanoMini

This is really a very very beautiful place in Vietnam, the tallest mountain, Sapa is a town on cloud, yellow terrace farms beside mountains and great people








http://getawayhanoi.com/upimages/articles/Sapa/du-lich-sapa-3_1355207266_(1).jpg








http://www.sapatrain.com/Sapa+package+trip/Sapa_town_vietnam_sapa_train.jpg








http://www.hanoifamilyhomestay.com/uploads/2/6/7/7/26772672/8199965_orig.jpg








http://alovacruises.com/content/images/thumbs/0001215_hanoi-halong-sapa-7-days-6-nights.jpeg








http://www.sapa.dulichvietnam.com.vn/uploads/du-lich-sapa-tu-tphcm-3ngay.jpg








http://www.sapapanoramahotel.com/images/tour/categories/img1/Fansipan-Mountain-Hiking.jpg


----------



## NanoMini

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/67967469.jpg









http://img1.khapnamchau.com/pictures/news/cmz1388663672.jpg









http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-EMnJ8fRAwP4/UJNgsCn9fpI/AAAAAAAAFc4/8FBDdQcD4kE/s1600/IMG_0509.JPG









http://sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/314183_526132770750022_567433099_n.jpg









http://media.afar.com/uploads/image...lay_open-uri20120927-20791-1s5fpq4?1383796690


----------



## oakwood....

*Mt Velebit / Croatia*

Witnessing a shift of day and night on Velebit, under the precious dots of Orion and Sirius:










by: aleksandargospic.com; https://hr-hr.facebook.com/aleksand...3009303416737/707870669263928/?type=1&theater


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

Lower_Silesia said:


> Poland, Sudetes, Table Mountains
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MORE*: https://www.google.pl/search?q=g%C3%B3ry+sto%C5%82owe&newwindow=1&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=GqGwUqSxEuSByQP0toDYBQ&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1366&bih=642#newwindow=1&q=g%C3%B3ry+sto%C5%82owe+polska&tbm=isch&imgdii=_


Wow, that's a giant petrified baboon.


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

These are the Santa Monica mountains and they are not giant, but considering they are in the middle of Los Angeles, splitting the city in two, they are pretty impressive. 

Looking at them.



















The Santa Monica range in Malibu.


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

And here's looking at the southern part of L.A., LA proper, from the Santa Monica mountains. On the other side of these mountains, north of course, is the famed part of Los Angeles known as The Valley. 

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>




















Santa Monica and the South Bay cities.


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

Most of of the Santa Monica range is natural reserve, but there are some residential areas, and many parks and trails.


----------



## NanoMini

Laojun Mountain, Henan, China








http://i2.cdn.turner.com/cnn/dam/as...shan-panyueyun-3-horizontal-large-gallery.jpg









http://i2.cdn.turner.com/cnn/dam/as...shan-panyueyun-9-horizontal-large-gallery.jpg









http://i2.cdn.turner.com/cnn/dam/as...shan-panyueyun-6-horizontal-large-gallery.jpg


----------



## tubeuh

breathtaking picture !


----------



## gabo79

*Mount McKinley*








Location: Denali National Park and Preserve, Alaska, USA
_Is the highest mountain peak in North America, with a summit elevation of 20,237 feet (6,168 m) above sea leve_l .​







​

_The Koyukon Athabaskans are the first Native Americans with access to the flanks of the mountain (living in the Yukon, Tanana and Kuskokwim basins). George Vancouver became the first European to sight McKinley when he noted "distant stupendous mountains" while surveying the Knik Arm of the Cook Inlet on May 6, 1794._​

















Alaska State​


----------



## OldKool

I want to visit US for its natural beauty...stay there for atleast a month or two engaging in adventure sports like rock climbing , kayaking , bungee jumping , para gliding , white water rafting.


----------



## Yellow Fever

and don't forget the cougars hunting.


----------



## Limeñito

NanoMini said:


> http://i2.cdn.turner.com/cnn/dam/as...shan-panyueyun-6-horizontal-large-gallery.jpg


Such beauty is beyond my understanding.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Agree, its almost unreal.


----------



## gabo79

Raja Ampat islands, *Indonesia*


raja ampat por danielab2007, no Flickr


----------



## adam333

I appreciate the trail descriptions and i am aware of the vertical differences between the these mountains all the pics looking very dangerous i specially appreciate the tourist who went to these places and want to go for the mountain trips..


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## sfera 20

*Meteora Rocks, Thessaly - Greece*
























































*A monastery*





































http://www.panoramio.com/map/#lt=39.715812&ln=21.623132&z=4&k=2&a=1&tab=1&pl=all


----------



## Yellow Fever

Just how amaze people could build a castle on the top of a cliff.


----------



## mw123

Milford Sound, New Zealand

Blue Sky at Milford Sound by Colin Pilliner, on Flickr

Southern Alps, New Zealand
New Zealand Splendour by Colin Pilliner, on Flickr

the road to aoraki | southern alps, new zealand by elmofoto, on Flickr

Mount Earnslaw by dumbat, on Flickr


----------



## Japanac

New Zealand mountains are just stunning! :master:


----------



## Skyline_

Yellow Fever said:


> Just how amaze people could build a castle on the top of a cliff.


If you refer to Meteora, Greece photos, they are all monasteries. Those are no castles...


----------



## Dan Caumo

gabo79 said:


> Stone Mountain: A granite monolith right outside of Atlanta.


This is Morro da Coroa and the view is for Lagoinha do Leste Beach in Florianópolis, Brazil. That is not Stone Mountain in Atlanta.


----------



## gabo79

*The Apalachian Mts.*


Atlanta and Buckhead by corerising, on Flickr​


----------



## gabo79

*Rub' al-Khālī / United Arab Emirates*









Achim Thomae


----------



## gabo79

*49 - Uluru-Kata Tjuta National Park - Austrália*​
Uluru é sem dúvidas um dos mais famosos símbolos do país. Pesquisas arqueológicas descobriram no local diversas pinturas de povos aborígenes. O parque é considerado também pela Unesco como um dos mais ricos e complexos ecossistemas da Terra. 


239/365 在世界中心尋找愛 por 雯菇, no Flickr


Uluru Pink Sunset por Mark Wassell, no Flickr


Sunrise at Ayers Rock por E04, no Flickr


Sunrise Over Uluru por wbirt1, no Flickr


Uluru Runoff #2 por apurdam (Andrew), no Flickr


----------



## Julio_vr

*DEDO DE DEUS | TERESÓPOLIS | BRAZIL*


----------



## Julio_vr

*CAMBIRELA | SC | BRAZIL*


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Great photos but we need the source and links of where they are from, thanks!


----------



## ainvan

*Mount Thor, Baffin Island, Canada*


----------



## ainvan

*Nahanni National Park, Canada*


----------



## ainvan

*Gros Morne National Park, Canada*


----------



## NanoMini

Canada is really a beautiful country.


----------



## ainvan

^^ Thanks, please come and visit us


----------



## gabo79

*Parque Nacional Zhangye Danxia - Gansu

*









Localizado no oeste chinês, o Parque Nacional Zhangye Danxia é conhecido pelas suas estruturas de relevo chamativas: vermelhas e listradas, conhecidas na China como Danxia. Recentemente, tem atraído um número cada vez maior de turistas interessados em visitar um dos parques nacionais mais belos do país.

1








Fonte

2








Fonte

3








Fonte

4








Fonte

5








Fonte

6








Fonte

7








Fonte

8








Fonte​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates about mountains


----------



## mw123

Mount Feathertop, Australia

Mount Feathertop by jezeats, on Flickr

Mount Feathertop by Soulfree Adventures, on Flickr

The Razorback by Soulfree Adventures, on Flickr

Feathertop by D.T.Morgan, on Flickr


----------



## 04KUBZ

High Tatras Slovakia & Poland


----------



## 04KUBZ

the last picture is the slovakian mountain called Kriváň if Im not mistaken


----------



## hacci

Here´s a pic I took a few minutes ago of the Popocatepetl volcano, visible from Mexico City:


----------



## JMGA196

The Panchoy Valley, where Antigua Guatemala Stands:



VIKATOR said:


> Desde el Volcán de Agua,, se ve toda el área que ocupa la Antigua en el Valle de Panchoy
> 
> 
> Antigua desde el Volcán de Agua por Victorbs, en Flickr


----------



## JMGA196

*Quetzaltenango, the second largest city in Guatemala.* You can see 11 of the 32 volcanoes in Guatemala in the last picture.



VIKATOR said:


> Desde lejos.
> 
> DSC_0472 by nic0704, on Flickr
> 
> DSC_0461 by nic0704, on Flickr






VIKATOR said:


> Y acá esta una más completa, la pregunta cuantos volcanes se ven en la foto?
> 
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> Santa Maria Panorama7 by nic0704, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Really nice pano image.


----------



## gabo79

gabo79 said:


> Oliveiras em *Granada - Andalucia*
> 
> 
> Grenade , Espagne ..olivers et Sierra Nevada .. por têteenlair, en Flickr


*Tenerife*

[/QUOTE]..


----------



## gabo79

earthJoker said:


> Oeschinensee and Blüemlisalp


...


----------



## Cal_Escapee

*Mt. Shasta* (Northern California, USA)


















Both: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mount_Shasta

The Cascade Range that extends from northern California through Oregon and Washington into British Columbia is essentially volcanic and has several major volcanic peaks including Shasta, Mt. St. Helens, Mt. Hood, and Mt. Rainier.


----------



## markjacks

+1 on MT Shashta!


----------



## unsturk

*Assekrem ... Algeria* 












PhotographieSofianeBakouri​


----------



## unsturk

*Bejaia... Algeria* 












PhotographieSofianeBakouri​


----------



## unsturk

*Bejaia... Algeria* 






















PhotographieSofianeBakouri​


----------



## unsturk

*Hoggar ... Algeria* 































PhotographieSofianeBakouri​


----------



## gabo79

samba_man said:


> *Rødøyløva, Helgeland, Noruega *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: Terje Rakke NordicLife / www.nordnorge.com/en/hiking
> 
> Visit Northern Norway[/


...


----------



## oakwood....

*Omiš & Cetina river from Omiška Dinara, Dalmatia, Croatia*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/32189494


----------



## oakwood....

*Croatia*

Lenticular clouds, which marked the first day of 2015, float in the sky above the Dinaric Alps and Dalmatia













by: https://www.facebook.com/aleksandar...3009303416737/857530344297959/?type=1&theater


----------



## Nodara95

*Svaneti,Republic of Georgia*


----------



## gabo79

samba_man said:


> Cercanias de *Fez *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/elisina/5561179584/





samba_man said:


> *Marrakech*
> 
> 
> Akenza Golf Resort par Jet_Communication, sur Flickr


...


----------



## 1ºBoaz

Madeira Island









Freeride









Freeride









Madeira Adventure Kingdon


----------



## 1ºBoaz

Madeira Island









Luis Pedro


----------



## markuwangi

Haha maybe this will remind you of chocolate!

Matterhorn, Switzerland


----------



## ainvan

*Mount Robson Provincial Park, Canada*









@paulzizkaphoto/









@paulzizkaphoto/









@paulzizkaphoto/


----------



## 1ºBoaz

markuwangi said:


> Haha maybe this will remind you of chocolate!
> 
> Matterhorn, Switzerland


----------



## 1ºBoaz

Madeira Island










NavegaBem









Chris Szabo


----------



## Marsupilami

*Mountains of Chile*
If there is something we don't lack (apart from earthquakes) :lol: is mountains.

*Puntiagudo Volcano, Lake District*
Volcán Puntiagudo by Patricio Jiménez Barros, on Flickr

*Ojos del Salado Mountain, Atacama*
Ojos del Salado by João Ebone, on Flickr

*Mount Balmaceda, Fiord District*
Monte Balmaceda desde Puerto Natales by Rodrigo IMG, on Flickr

*Volcán Osorno, Lake District*
Campo y Volcán Osorno by elconejorojo, on Flickr

*Parinacota Volcano, Lauca National Park*
Putre, Lauca National Park, Volcán Parinacota, Lago Chungará, Chile by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr

*Torres del Paine, Patagonia*
Lago Pehoe Panorama by HaukeSteinberg.com, on Flickr

*Castillo Hill, PAtagonia*
Cerro Castillo - Patagonia (Chile) by Noelegroj (De regreso/Back catching up soon), on Flickr

*El Plomo Hill, Central Andes*
Heaven and Hell. by davepope, on Flickr

*Longavi Hill, Maule Region*
Subiendo a la laguna Avutardas by Mono Andes, on Flickr

*Calbuco Volcano, lake district*
Volcán Calbuco, Ensenada y Lago Llanquihue by Alejandro Medina, on Flickr

*Villarrica Volcano, Araucanía Region*
VOLCAN VILLARRICA by SENSEIMAXI, on Flickr


----------



## Marsupilami

more chilean mountains:

*Lanin Volcano*
Volcán Lanín by Mono Andes, on Flickr

*Antuco Volcano*
Camino al volcán Antuco by Daniel Gjakoni, on Flickr

*Tronador Hill*
Monte Tronador - Glaciar Castaño Overa by tom )º(, on Flickr

*Peinetas Hills*
Nevados, ........Cerro Peinetas by Pedro Arellano Bustos, on Flickr

*Medano Hill*
Atacama - Salar de Talar - Cerro Medano by Rolandito., on Flickr

*Miscanti Hill*
Laguna Miscanti, Atacama, Chile by Piaseno, on Flickr

*Mount Aconcagua*
Cerro El Roble - Cordillera de la Costa - Monte Aconcagua by Empezar de Cero / Ariel Cruz, on Flickr

*McKay Hill*
Coyhaique | Cerro Mackay by Feffef, on Flickr


----------



## 1ºBoaz

Madeira Island

Seixal










Porto Moniz


----------



## 1ºBoaz

Madeira Island









NdProduções


----------



## gabo79

AlexNik said:


> https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/veronicaax/album/477668/view/1071086?page=0


...


----------



## gabo79

AlexNik said:


> https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/recent/users/kirill-trubitsyn/album/468163/view/1194350


...


----------



## gabo79

Zig_Zag said:


> *Man-Pupu-Nyer, Komi Republic*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5481506/?from_member
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5475851/?from_member
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5478409/?from_member


..


----------



## jantwee

Nice pictures!

Hier in the Netheland, we don't have this kind of reliefs...


----------



## gabo79

*Annapurna Massif, Pokhara, West, Nepal*










Source


----------



## -Tani-

*Albanian Alps, Northern Albania.*









































https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.408384745934583.1073741828.407932632646461&type=3


----------



## gabo79

hkskyline said:


> By *美幅达* from a Chinese photography forum :


..


----------



## ArW

Aukštojas Hill (293.84 metres/964.08 feet) is the highest point in all of Lithuania  We do not have the mountains.


----------



## gabo79

QUOTE=hkskyline;120897621]By *pat135* from a Chinese photography forum :







































































[/QUOTE]
..


----------



## jcage

Ukrainian Carpathians are a really great mountains to visit. I was on a tour there Last year with my family. We enjoyed it a lot really. Very beautiful places and sites


----------



## gabo79

Puritan said:


> *Calgary, Alberta*
> 
> 
> Afternoon Light by Jeff Wallace, on Flickr
> 
> *Mount Rundle, Alberta*
> 
> 
> Kiera and Mt Rundle by Jeff Wallace, on Flickr


..


----------



## gabo79

redcode said:


> Source


..


----------



## Bob the Labourer

Saw this coming back from Amsterdam via Calais/Dover Tuesday the 8th September 2015








The White Cliffs of Dover


----------



## Nodara95

republic of Georgia


----------



## CoronaYEG

_*Mountains from Canada...*_
Well, the main mountain range that everyone thinks about in Canada is the Rocky Mountains which contain a few ranges that are mainly in the North-South direction close to the Pacific (West) coast:




















Then there is the much smaller and older Appalachians running parallel to the Atlantic (East) Coast:









The last of the major mountain ranges is the even less known Artic Cordillera and Innuitian Mountains which are extremely difficult to get to and is basically uninhabited.

















Canada is a big country, so I'm sure that other members have many other smaller ranges they could mention in this thread.


----------



## ainvan

*Mount Assiniboine, British Columbia*


Assiniboine Sunrise by Mark Donovan, on Flickr


----------



## Dukljanka

*Durmitor, Montenegro*





































By *davduf*


----------



## Yellow Fever

very pretty!


----------



## gabo79

christos-greece said:


> *Mount Olympos in distance, Macedonia reg.*
> Mount Olympus (Mont Olympe), Northern Greece - Sept. 28, 2015 - from Peristasi, Pieria by Panagiotis Bartzos, on Flickr


..


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

*Jadovnik, Serbia*










link


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

*Zlatibor, Serbia*










link


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic

*Kablar, Serbia*










link

*Tara, Serbia*










link


----------



## Copperknickers

Suilven, Northwest Scottish Highlands








http://news.bbc.co.uk/media/images/46868000/jpg/_46868574_p000827.jpg

The Cuillins, Skye








http://www.skye-caravan.co.uk/data1/images/skyecaravan16.jpg

Ben Nevis








http://i1.mirror.co.uk/incoming/article1153363.ece/ALTERNATES/s615/Ben Nevis


----------



## Vasthrash

Torres del Paine National Park
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region, Chile









Mountain Photography by Jack Brauer​


----------



## -Tani-

*Valbona Valley, Northern Albania.*


The road to Valbonë Valley National Park, Albania by Hulivili, on Flickr

Valley of Valbona, Tropoje, Albania by donaldplozha, on Flickr

Hotel Burimi i Valbones Guest Rooms @ Valbona Valley National Park, Valbona, Albania by Paul Diming, on Flickr

Green green landscapes of Valbona, Albania by Hulivili, on Flickr

Valbona Valley, Albania by Nell-Es, on Flickr

AM-gallery-69 by Zbulo Discover Albania, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Sarek national park, Sweden*

Scandes Aktse Sarek and Rapa Valley by Rasmus Thornberg, on Flickr

Scandes Aktse Sarek and Rapa Valley by Rasmus Thornberg, on Flickr

Scandes Aktse Sarek and Rapa Valley by Rasmus Thornberg, on Flickr

Scandes Aktse Sarek and Rapa Valley by Rasmus Thornberg, on Flickr

Scandes Aktse Sarek and Rapa Valley by Rasmus Thornberg, on Flickr

G69-181970 by Hocsinhcap3, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice updates guys :cheers:


----------



## EMArg

*Mountains of the Tucumán Province* (Argentina):










And the *mountains of Peru*, on the way to Machu Picchu:


----------



## dj4life

*Close to Enan river, Jämtland County, Sweden:*

Good morning, Sweden by Martin Ystenes, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Ragunda and the mountain called Sleeping Elephant, Jämtland county, Sweden:


The old Ragunda church by kanngard, on Flickr

Ragunda old church by Erik, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79

Vasthrash said:


> :cheers:
> 
> Puyehue-Cordon Caulle Volcano
> Los Lagos Region, Chile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sin título por [p.thiers], en Flickr​


..


----------



## manhuelofspain

*"Rambla Salada" (Albatera, Spain)*



subir fotos a internet
Salt Ravine.


----------



## -Tani-

*Accursed Mountains Range, Northern Albania.*


IMG_6487 by Zbulo Discover Albania, on Flickr

IMG_6820 by Zbulo Discover Albania, on Flickr

IMG_6796 by Zbulo Discover Albania, on Flickr

IMG_6317 by Zbulo Discover Albania, on Flickr

IMG_6790 by Zbulo Discover Albania, on Flickr

IMG_6211 by Zbulo Discover Albania, on Flickr

IMG_6157 by Zbulo Discover Albania, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ great shots of the mountains!


----------



## dj4life

Sort of a magical picture of (a part of) Kabnekaise massif in Sweden:

201504 - kebnekaise by Patagonian Dreams, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Kebnekaise massif, Sweden:

DSCF1375.jpg by Johan, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Sarek national park, Sweden:

Sarek 201003 by den dzjow, on Flickr


----------



## Andrea87

This photos was taken by me.

*Susa valley, Alps, Piedmont, Italy
*

Blue Cenis by Andrea Fardin, su Flickr


Finestra alpina by Andrea Fardin, su Flickr


Prato diagonale by Andrea Fardin, su Flickr


Roccia e neve by Andrea Fardin, su Flickr


Il dominatore della valle by Andrea Fardin, su Flickr


Dentini al sole by Andrea Fardin, su Flickr


Le montagne nebbiose by Andrea Fardin, su Flickr


----------



## gabo79

*Matsuzaki-cho, Shizuoka Prefecture*


Fishing with Fujisan by @Mahalarp, on Flickr

*Hakodate*


Hakodate - Mt. Hakodate [Explored] by ジェイリー, on Flickr]

Tokyo at Dusk by Yukinori Hasumi photography, on Flickr








[/url]Mt Fuji & Chureito Pagoda (忠霊塔) by Peter Stewart, on Flickr[/QUOTE]

*Nagasaki*

Panoramic View of Nagasaki City from Mount Inasa by inefekt69, on Flickr​


----------



## ainvan

*Canadian Rockies*


Skywalk over the Kananaskis by Nonac_Digi, on Flickr


Bow Lake and Peyto Lake by Nonac_Digi, on Flickr


Mt. Temple - KP by Nonac_Digi, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani-

*Tepelena Mountain District, Albania.*























© Fation Plaku Photography: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1041001695961084.1073741892.860266870701235&type=3


----------



## -Tani-

*Theth National Park, Albania.*


Theth by Rucan, on Flickr

IMG_2281 by Zbulo Discover Albania, on Flickr

Parku Kombetar-Theth Shqiperi_23 by J'AIME MON PAYS, on Flickr

IMG_2367 by Zbulo Discover Albania, on Flickr

IMG_1426 by Zbulo Discover Albania, on Flickr

albanian alps by Reward Screen, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ great shots!


----------



## gabo79

Peregrin Tuk said:


> *Chaiten Volcano Eruption 2008*
> 
> 
> Erupción Volcan Chaitén por islachiloe, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Volcan Chaiten X región, Chile por bilobicles bag, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Erupción de volcán Chaitén por eszsara, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Chaiten por JotaBritoUC, en Flickr​


..


----------



## gabo79

ricardogz10 said:


> Monterrey
> 
> Vista al Campestre by Rick González, en Flickr
> 
> Chipinque fest by Rick González, en Flickr
> 
> Feel free by Rick González, en Flickr
> 
> Puente Atirantado y detrás el Cerro de Chipinque nevado, San Pedro, N.L by cesar imix, en Flickr
> 
> Snowy Mountains. Monterrey, Mexico [OC][1200x800] by Antonio Max, en Flickr


..


----------



## Marsupilami

more chilean mountains:

*Torres del Paine*
Torres del Paine NP, Chile by Jochen Hertweck, en Flickr

*Volcán Puntiagudo*
Volcan Puntiagudo - Petrohue (Patagonia - Chile) by Jorge Leon Cabello, en Flickr

*Volcán Licancabur*
Vulcão Licancabur (S.Pedro de Atacama-Chile) by adilsonkarafa, en Flickr

*Nevado de los Leones*
Nevado de Los Leones by Juan Cristóbal Hurtado, en Flickr

*Monte Tronador*
El Tronador de todos los santos by Guslight, en Flickr

*Cerro Castillo*
Chile Torres Del Paine by David Curtis, en Flickr


*Farallón de granito*
Rio Tranquilo y farrallon de granito - Patagonia Chilena by Jorge Leon Cabello, en Flickr

*Cerro Paine Grande*
Cerro Paine Grande - Parque Nacional Torres del Paine by Felipe Colomer, en Flickr


----------



## -Tani-

*Kelmend District, Albania.*












© Fation Plaku Photography: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1027876543940266.1073741891.860266870701235&type=3


----------



## gabo79

Lacrymoa said:


> una tarde muybella


..


----------



## gabo79

GdlMty said:


> *Peguis Canyon, Chihuahua.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barrancas del Cobres, Chihuahua.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cañon del Sumidero, Chiapas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





ainvan said:


> *Nahanni National Park, Canada*
> 
> Around the edges of the plateau, river gorges plunge 1,800 meters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Spectacular Northwest Territories





Cal_Escapee said:


> *Grand Canyon of the Colorado*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://images.search.yahoo.com/sea...02/grand-canyon-south-rim-51.jpg&action=click



*Cañón del río Leza*, La Rioja, Spain.


cañon del rio leza, la rioja by angel gutierrez ruiz, en Flickr


Cañón del Río Leza by Natalia Benito Martínez, en Flickr


Other canyons I know in Spain:

Hoces del Alto Ebro y Rudrón:

]Hoces del Alto Ebro by César Ortiz, en Flickr

Ordesa:

Ordesa by Miguel Lopez-Araus, en Flickr

Cañón del Sil:

Cañón del Sil by Jbenayas, en Flickr

Desfiladero de los Gaitanes:




[/QUOTE]



Occit said:


> *Cañon del Diablo, Venezuela*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cañon Ahonda, Venezuela*






xrtn2 said:


> Cânion do Itaimbezinho, Brazil





AcesHigh said:


> Canyon Fortaleza, over 1000 meters deep


----------



## gabo79

...


RegioManio said:


> Unas fotos de hace unos días de las bellas montañas de *Monterrey* y sur de *Nuevo León*:
> 
> 
> La ciudad cubierta de nubes y un *Cerro de la Silla* majestuoso que pareciera estar abrazando al cerrito de al lado, con las *Mitras*, la *Sierra del Fraile* y la *Sierra Madre* apenas asomándose :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vista de *El Cercado, Santiago*, la ristra de nuevas casas y desarrollos, y la *Presa La Boca*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Sierra Madre cerca de *Rayones*, Nuevo León:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y finalmente, el *Cerro del Potosí*, que con sus 3,710 msnm es el más alto del estado, la *Laguna de Labradores* y, en el extremo derecho inferior, el pueblo de *Galeana*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos


----------



## Marsupalami

SOUTH AFRICA : - very mountainous !
Drakensberg 
Drakensberg Mountains by Arno Meintjes, on Flickr
An early winter's morning in the Drakensberg by slack12, on Flickr
Mountains of the Cape Town peninsula
Cape Peninsula, South Africa :: HDR by Artie Ng, on Flickr
Hout Bay - Cape Peninsula by Jono Hey, on Flickr
Cape Peninsula by Daniel Morgan, on Flickr
Chapmans Peak Drive by Roland Ellis, on Flickr
Table Mountain panorama by Damien du Toit, on Flickr


----------



## Indiatourbycabs

Amazing pic of mountains.


----------



## gabo79

the spliff fairy said:


> *Venezuelan* tepuis.


...


----------



## gabrielbabb

The most important in Mexico City

Popocatépetl and Iztaccihuatl volcanoes















Ajusco Volcano














Cerro del Chiquihuite


----------



## MansoorBashir

*Mountains in Pakistan*

Pakistan is home to 108 peaks above 7,000 metres and probably as many peaks above 6,000 m. There is no count of the peaks above 5,000 and 4,000 m. Five of the 14 highest independent peaks in the world (the eight-thousanders) are in Pakistan (four of which lie in the surroundings of Concordia; the confluence of Baltoro Glacier and Godwin Austen Glacier). Most of the highest peaks in Pakistan lie in the Karakoram mountain range (which lies almost entirely in the Gilgit–Baltistan region of Pakistan, and is considered to be a part of the greater Himalayan range) but some peaks above 7,000 m are included in the Himalayan and Hindu Kush ranges.

Considering this, it's terribly difficult to list them all on this forum. Therefore, I'll just highlight some of the most popular and prominent peaks.

Source



> *K2 or Mount Godwin-Austen (8,611 m or 28,251 ft) *
> 
> K2, also known as Mount Godwin-Austen is the second highest mountain in the world, after Mount Everest, at 8,611 metres (28,251 ft) above sea level. It is located on the China-Pakistan border between Baltistan, in the Gilgit–Baltistan region of northern Pakistan, and the Taxkorgan Tajik Autonomous County of Xinjiang, China. K2 is the highest point of the Karakoram range and the highest point in both Pakistan and Xinjiang.
> 
> K2 is known as the Savage Mountain due to the extreme difficulty of ascent. It has the second-highest fatality rate among the eight thousanders. With around 300 successful summits and 80 fatalities, about one person dies on the mountain for every four who summit. K2 has never been climbed during winter.
> 
> 
> The Mountaineer's mountain by Brad, on Flickr
> 
> 
> up close and personal by Brad, on Flickr
> 
> 
> K2- The Savage mountain by Aamir Choudhry, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source





> *Rakaposhi (7,788 m or 25,551 ft)*
> 
> Located 100km north of the city of Gilgit, Rakaposhi means "Snow Covered" in the local language. Rakaposhi is also known as Dumani ("Mother of Mist"). It is ranked 27th highest in the world and 12th highest in Pakistan, but it is more popular for its beauty than its rank might suggest. Rakaposhi has an uninterrupted vertical rise of approximately 6000 m (19,685 feet), making it the tallest mountain on land when measured from the base to peak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> Queen of the Mountains by Muzaffar Bukhari, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source





> *Nanga Parbat or Naked Mountain (8,126 m or 26,660 ft)*
> 
> Nanga Parbat is the ninth highest mountain in the world at 8,126 metres (26,660 ft) above sea level. An immense, dramatic peak rising far above its surrounding terrain, Nanga Parbat is also a notoriously difficult climb. Numerous mountaineering deaths in the mid and early 20th century lent it the nickname "killer mountain".
> 
> 
> Nanga Parbat by Ahmed Sajjad Zaidi, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source





> *Koh-e-Sulayman (3,487 m or 11,440 ft)*
> 
> Koh-e-Sulayman or The Solomon Range are the southern extension of the Hindu Kush mountain system, located in the Zabul, Kandahar and Loya Paktia regions of Afghanistan, and in the southern Federally Administered Tribal Areas (South Waziristan and Frontier Region Dera Ismail Khan), most of northern Balochistan, and some of southwestern Punjab and Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa in Pakistan.
> 
> In Frontier Region Dera Ismail Khan, the highest peak of the Sulaimans is Takht-e-Sulaiman or "Throne of Solomon" at 3,487 metres (11,440 ft). In Balochistan, its highest peak is Zarghun Ghar at 3,578 metres (11,739 ft) near Quetta City.
> 
> A legend, recorded by the medieval Maghrebi explorer Ibn Battuta, has it that Prophet Solomon climbed this mountain and looked out over the land of South Asia, which was then covered with darkness, but he turned back without descending into this new frontier, and left only the mountain which is named after him.
> 
> 
> Understanding........... by umer malik, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Symmetry by umer malik, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Pegs by umer malik, on Flickr





> *Trango Towers (6,286 m or 20,623 ft)*
> 
> The Trango Towers are a family of rock towers situated in Gilgit-Baltistan, in the north of Pakistan. The Towers offer some of the largest cliffs and most challenging rock climbing in the world, and every year a number of expeditions from all corners of the globe visit Karakoram to climb the difficult granite.
> 
> They are located north of Baltoro Glacier, and are part of the Baltoro Muztagh, a sub-range of the Karakoram range. The highest point in the group is the summit of Great Trango Tower at 6,286 m (20,608 ft), the east face of which features the world's greatest nearly vertical drop.
> 
> 
> Trango Towers: Facing the morning sun by Shahid Durrani, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Trango Towers, Karakoram, Pakistan | By Bill Hatcher [3200x2126] by kiwiroberson, on Flickr





> *Tupopdan or Passu Cathedral (6,106 m or 20,033 ft)*
> 
> "Passu Cathedral", lies to the north of the village of Passu on the Karakoram Highway, beside the Hunza River. It lies very near the tongue of the Passu Glacier, and just south of the tongue of the Batura Glacier. The latter is the seventh longest non-polar glacier in the world at 56 km, and reaches very near to the highway.
> 
> 
> Attabad Lake upper Hunza Valley by iGoal KWPHOTO, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Passu Cathedral by Asad Sheikh, on Flickr





> *Gasherbrum IV (7,925 m or 26,001 ft) *
> 
> If there's a mountain harder to climb than K2, it's considered to be Gasherbrum IV. The peak is 7925m and an extremely technical climb. Its sheer rock faces are relentless and the objective dangers are many. On top of that, it's located in a part of the world where the weather is very unstable.
> The impressive mountain is the first of the "big ones" you can see when walking in towards the Baltoro area. It's located at the intersection where the Baltoro glacier splits and Gasherbum IV is really looming over everything around. There are two main attack routes. One is directly from relatively low altitude from the Baltoro glacier and the other one is from the huge glacier fields close to camp one of Gasherbrum I, II and III.
> 
> Contrary to general belief Gasherbrum doesn't mean "shining wall". The name comes from the Balti words rgasha, which means beautiful and brum which means mountain. The other five peaks are close by and three (I, II, III) of them are slightly higher at 8068m, 8032m and 7952m respectively. Gasherbrum IV is ranked as number 17 on the list of the world's highest mountains. The first westerners to see the peak from the upper reaches of the Gasherbrum glacier was famous explorer Francis Younghusband and his party when they in 1889 explored the area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> Gasherbrum IV (7925 m), Karakorum by Oleg Bartunov, on Flickr





> *Masherbrum or K1 (7,821 m or 25,659 ft)*
> 
> located in the Ghanche District, Gilgit Baltistan of Pakistan. At 7,821 metres (25,659 ft) Masherbrum is the 22nd highest mountain in the world and the 9th highest in Pakistan. It was the first mapped peak in the Karakoram mountain range, hence the designation "K1".
> 
> 
> Masherbrum (7821 m) at Sunset, Karakoram by Oleg Bartunov, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Masherbrum: Fire in the sky by Shahid Durrani, on Flickr





> *Spantik or Golden Peak (7,027 m or 23,054 ft)*
> 
> Spantik or Golden Peak is a mountain in Spantik-Sosbun Mountains subrange of Karakoram in Nagar Valley, Gilgit Baltistan, Pakistan. Its northwest face features an exceptionally hard climbing route known as the "Golden Pillar".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> Golden peak mountain in north pakistan 2014 (Spantik 7,027M.) by iGoal KWPHOTO, on Flickr





> *Bublimating or Ladyfinger Peak (6,000 m or 20,000 ft)*
> 
> Ladyfinger Peak, is a distinctive rock spire in the Batura Muztagh, the westernmost subrange of the Karakoram range in Pakistan. It lies on the southwest ridge of the Ultar Sar massif, the most southeasterly of the major groups of the Batura Muztagh. The whole massif rises precipitously above the Hunza Valley to the southeast. While having little prominence above the saddle with nearby Hunza Peak, is particularly notable for being a sharp, relatively snowless rock spire among snow peaks. This, combined with its height above the valley, makes it quite eye-catching; hence the distinctive name. It provides a 600 m (1830 ft) rock climb (with a very serious alpine approach) and has been the scene of some notable paragliding.
> 
> 
> Ladyfinger by Minhaj Qazi, on Flickr





> *K6 Massif or Baltistan Peak (7,282 m or 23,891 ft)*
> 
> K6, or Baltistan Peak, is a notable peak of the Masherbrum Mountains, a subrange of the Karakoram mountain range in Gilgit Baltistan region of Pakistan. Despite being much lower than its sister mountains, the Eight-thousanders and high 7000m peaks such as Masherbrum, it has huge, steep faces, and great relief above the nearby valleys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source





> *Uli Biaho Tower (6,109 m or 20,043 ft)*
> 
> Uli Biaho is a mountain near Trango Towers and Baltoro Glacier in the Gilgit–Baltistan area of Pakistan. It consists of two main peaks, Uli Biaho Tower (listed by Roskelley as 19,957 feet, and by Kopold as 6,109 metres or 20,043 feet); and Uli Biaho Peak (Kopold: 6417 m), which as of 2006 was unclimbed.
> 
> 
> Uli Biaho Tower (6417m) rising above the clouds by Mitch Petersen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Awesome, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Marsupalami

Afganistan and Pakistan's mountains are unbelievable - if only there could be peace and not madmen running around thinking its the flippen stone-age, we could all enjoy them!


----------



## Guajojó

*Illimani Mountain, La Paz - Bolivia*


----------



## -Tani-

*Kelmend, Albania.*


----------



## EMArg

Amazing shots of Pakistan :drool:


----------



## EMArg

The mountains and hills in front of the Interbalnearia Highway of Uruguay (from Montevideo to Punta del Este):


----------



## EMArg

^^


Shots taken from this video:


----------



## gabo79

Awesome Uruguay


----------



## gabo79

QUOTE=FAK;136974955]*Stromboli - Italy*

Stromboli by Javier Angel López, su Flickr

Stromboli by Neil, su Flickr

Stromboli by Stefano Fiore, su Flickr

Stromboli by olly2442, su Flickr

Stromboli by Marc Szeglat, su Flickr[/QUOTE]
...


----------



## embassyofaudrey

*Mount Bromo/ East Java/Indonesia*

















*Good Morning to the World *


----------



## Haifon

عقبة الصماء - رجال المع


----------



## christos-greece

Gorgeous, very nice mountain scapes :cheers:


----------



## AC12

Venezuela is so magnificent!


----------



## Guajiro1

*Argentina

Payun Matru volcano*




























*Mount Fitz Roy*




























*Mount Aconcagua, the tallest in the world outside of the Himalayas*


----------



## -Tani-

*Albania*


2017_10_29_10_21_56_DSC_7828 by zoltan varga, on Flickr

2017_10_29_12_29_08_DSC_7921 by zoltan varga, on Flickr

2017_10_28_10_41_46_DSC_7748 by zoltan varga, on Flickr

2017_10_27_16_28_16_DJI_0186 by zoltan varga, on Flickr

2017_10_27_16_29_22_DJI_0191 by zoltan varga, on Flickr

2017_10_27_16_37_01_DJI_0202 by zoltan varga, on Flickr

2017_10_27_16_39_17_DJI_0206 by zoltan varga, on Flickr

2017_10_28_11_37_20_DJI_0220 by zoltan varga, on Flickr

2017_10_19_12_39_16_DSC_6715 by zoltan varga, on Flickr

2017_10_20_13_06_06_DJI_0158 by zoltan varga, on Flickr

2017_10_20_11_35_29_DSC_6819 by zoltan varga, on Flickr

2017_10_21_16_32_02_DSC_7031 by zoltan varga, on Flickr

Valle di Theth by iaiuzza, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79

Þróndeimr said:


> ^^ thanks mate!
> 
> Autumn colors and spectacular views in Sunndalsøra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Hovsnebba (1554m) on rout to the pinnacle "Rebekka". The west end of Hydro Sunndal (aluminium plant) can be seen below us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Kalknebba (1644m) looking down Litjdalen valley. Its a 1630m fall from here to the road at the bottom.


.....


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------

